# مرشح حزب النور السلفى بأسيوط : الجزية نصف دينار فقط وتؤخذ من أغنياء المسيحيين .



## bob (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*





أكد المرشح السلفى لحزب النور أحمد عمران عن تعجبه من من يسألهم عن " من  أنتم ومادوركم فى السياسة ؟ " وعلق على ذلك بقوله " وكأننا كنا فى المريخ  وهبطنا على الأرض " . *​ *     وقد أضاف الى أن الأقباض لا ينسوا أننا حررناهم من أيدى الرومان , وأن  الجزية هى نصف دينار فقط تؤخذ من الأغنية وتعطى لفقرائهم , وقد جاء ذلك من  خلال خطبة يوم الجمعة بمسجد المحكمة بمركز أبنوب .*​ *     وقد أوضح عمران أنهم يخططون لمستقبلهم بأيجهم ويمارسون الشريعة الإسلامية , ويؤمنون بإنهم لابد أن يطبقوها تدريجياً . *​ *     وتعجب عمران، من القانون المصرى قائلا: إن القانون الذى يحكمنا فى بلدنا  المسلم يكون من ثلاثة أقسام أوله القانون الوضعى، وبعده العرف، وبعده  الشريعة، حيث تأتي الشريعة فى آخر أقسامها.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش دافعه بقى روحوا اشتكونى للخليفه ولا الوالى 
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## bob (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش دافعه بقى روحوا اشتكونى للخليفه ولا الوالى
> ربنا يرحمنا*


*اذن حسب الشرع 10 جلدات *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *اذن حسب الشرع 10 جلدات *



*يلهووى هو احنا فينا من كده :thnk0001:
برضه مش دافعه :act23:*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش دافعه بقى روحوا اشتكونى للخليفه ولا الوالى
> ربنا يرحمنا*



*التعليق مع إنه مخالف لنص الكتاب المقدس لكن ظريف 

بغض النظر عن كلام الأخ بتاع حزب النور لو شيلنا كلمة جزية وكتبنا كملة ضريبة إيه رأي حضرتك*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *وقد أضاف الى أن الأقباض لا ينسوا أننا حررناهم من أيدى الرومان*


*رومان مين يا ابن المهبوشة
دول مسيحين يا متخلف
جاى تخلص مسيحين من مسيحين
اجسام بغال وعقول كتاكيت
*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *التعليق مع إنه مخالف لنص الكتاب المقدس لكن ظريف
> 
> بغض النظر عن كلام الأخ بتاع حزب النور لو شيلنا كلمة جزية وكتبنا كملة ضريبة إيه رأي حضرتك*


*يا ضنايا ماالمسيحى بيدفع ضرايب زيه زى غيره حسب قيمة دخله 
انت جاى فى سنة 2011 تقولنا ادفعوا ضرايب 
ادخل ياراجل خيمتك شيبوبة بتدور عليك
الله يرحمه عمرو بن العاص اللى العاص اصلا عقيم ومبيخلفش حسب قرانكم
كان مصر بالنسباله جاموسة بيحلب فيها من خير الاقباط
يلا من شابه امته الارهابية فما ظلم 

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *التعليق مع إنه مخالف لنص الكتاب المقدس لكن ظريف
> 
> بغض النظر عن كلام الأخ بتاع حزب النور لو شيلنا كلمة جزية وكتبنا كملة ضريبة إيه رأي حضرتك*



*ليه هو الكتاب المقدس طلب مننا ندفع لحضرتك جزيه !!
لا يا عزيزي الامر مختلف ما طول عمرنا بندفع الضرايب لانه حق البلد لكن الجزيه دى تبع شريعه متخصناش من اساسه*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يا ضنايا ماالمسيحى بيدفع ضرايب زيه زى غيره حسب قيمة دخله
> انت جاى فى سنة 2011 تقولنا ادفعوا ضرايب
> ادخل ياراجل خيمتك شيبوبة بتدور عليك
> الله يرحمه عمرو بن العاص اللى العاص اصلا عقيم ومبيخلفش حسب قرانكم
> ...


*
كلمات أي إنسان تعبر عن شيئين فكره وأخلاقه 
لو كنا مختلفين فكرياً فقط فكنت سأرد عليك وأحفظ قدرك وأبدي احترامي لك لكن بهذا الأسلوب لا أستطيع أن أرد عليك*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 ديسمبر 2011)

الضريبة حاجة والجزية حاجة

الضريبة كلنا بندفعها اد بعض لبلدنا

لكن الجزية معناها اننا بندفع تمن اماننا


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليه هو الكتاب المقدس طلب مننا ندفع لحضرتك جزيه !!
> لا يا عزيزي الامر مختلف ما طول عمرنا بندفع الضرايب لانه حق البلد لكن الجزيه دى تبع شريعه متخصناش من اساسه*


*
لا يا فندم الجزية مش هتندفع ليا الجزية تدفع لمن له الجزية " حاكم الدولة "

ثانياً المقصود من كلامي أن الجزية مثل الضرائب حق الدولة على المواطن لكي توفر له الخدمات المختلفة وهي في نظام الدولة الاسلامية كأي نظام أخر والجزية في القاموس العربي يُعبر عنها أيضاً بأنها ضريبة كما في لسان العرب :
" **والضَّرِيبةُ: واحدةُ الضَّرائِبِ التي تُؤْخَذ في الأَرْصاد والجِزْية ونحوها "

ثالثاً الجزية غير مفروضة على النساء فحرضتك لا تقلقي منها *


----------



## bob (3 ديسمبر 2011)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *
> لا يا فندم الجزية مش هتندفع ليا الجزية تدفع لمن له الجزية " حاكم الدولة "
> 
> ثانياً المقصود من كلامي أن الجزية مثل الضرائب حق الدولة على المواطن لكي توفر له الخدمات المختلفة وهي في نظام الدولة الاسلامية كأي نظام أخر والجزية في القاموس العربي يُعبر عنها أيضاً بأنها ضريبة كما في لسان العرب :
> ...


*بامانة انت راجل دماغك عاليه اوي كمل يا عمنا قسم و سمعني *:mus13::mus13:


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *كلمات أي إنسان تعبر عن شيئين فكره وأخلاقه *


*طيب كويس انك عارف
ان كلمات اى انسان بتعبر عن فكره واخلاقه
إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا *
*نرجع لموضوعنا*
*دلوقتى عمرو بن العاص الارهابى قال عن مصر ايه؟
** كان  عُثْمَان     عزل عَمْرو بْن العاص عن مصر ، وجعل عليها عَبْد اللَّهِ بْن سَعْد ، فلما  نزلت الروم الإسكندرية سأل أهل مصر عُثْمَان أن يقر عمرا ، حَتَّى يفرغ من  قتال الروم ، لأن له معرفة بالحرب وهيبة في أنفس العدو ، ففعل حَتَّى  هزمهم فأراد عُثْمَان أن يجعل عمرا عَلَى الحرب ، وعبد اللَّه عَلَى الخراج  ، فأبى ذلك عَمْرو ، وقال : أنا كماسك قرني البقرة والأمير يحلبها ، فولى  عُثْمَان بْن سَعْد مصر ، ثُمَّ أقامت الحبش منَ البيما بعد فتح مصر  يقاتلون سبع سنين ما يقدر عليهم لما يفجرون منَ المياه في الغياض  .    *

*وادى العصابة داخلين يحلبوها*


> *لو كنا مختلفين فكرياً فقط فكنت سأرد عليك وأحفظ قدرك وأبدي احترامي لك لكن بهذا الأسلوب لا أستطيع أن أرد عليك*


*اول مرة اسمع ان فى مسلم سلفى عنده اختلاف فكر وبيقبل الحوار
دى نكتة يا كابتن 
السلفى لا يقبل الحوار
السلفى بيقعد يفتى ويكفر ويهدر دم ويقرر كحاكم بامر الله 

ندفع ضرايبنا كمواطنين اة
جزية دا عند مين؟؟؟؟؟؟
كمل انت بقة
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *
> لا يا فندم الجزية مش هتندفع ليا الجزية تدفع لمن له الجزية " حاكم الدولة "
> 
> ثانياً المقصود من كلامي أن الجزية مثل الضرائب حق الدولة على المواطن لكي توفر له الخدمات المختلفة وهي في نظام الدولة الاسلامية كأي نظام أخر والجزية في القاموس العربي يُعبر عنها أيضاً بأنها ضريبة كما في لسان العرب :
> ...



*حاكم الدوله ههههه
تقصد سيادة الرئيس الشيخ حازم بو سماعيل يزهزه عصره وينصره ع من يعاديه
لا يا فندم متأسفين خالص احنا بندفع ضرايبنا اللى اسمها ضرايب بدون الرجوع لقواميس العرب
ثم انى ارفض معاملتى من منطلق انى امرأه فأنا مواطنه لى من الحقوق وعليا من الواجبات كالرجل تماما*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *انياً المقصود من كلامي  أن الجزية مثل الضرائب حق الدولة على المواطن لكي توفر له الخدمات  المختلفة وهي في نظام الدولة الاسلامية كأي نظام أخر والجزية في القاموس  العربي يُعبر عنها أيضاً بأنها ضريبة كما في لسان العرب :
> " **والضَّرِيبةُ: واحدةُ الضَّرائِبِ التي تُؤْخَذ في الأَرْصاد والجِزْية ونحوها "*


*يا مدلس
الجزية اتاوة مش ضرائب
والمسيحى بيدفع الضرائب زيه زى اى مسلم فى الدولة الحديثة 
بس انتوا عايزين تزينوا المصلطحات العقيمة بمصطلحات حديثة لتزيلوا عنكوا نبرة التخلف والارهاب 

لما كان الغزاة العرب بيدخلوا بلد كانوا بيعطوا 3 اختيارات
1-الاسلام
2-الجزية
3-القتال

الجزية ماهى الا ضريبة علشان انت كافر وماسلمتش ونسيبك تعيش فى دولتنا
بس تتدفع الاتاوة علشان نخليك تعيش وانت كافر 
*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا جماعة لو تواجدي غير مرغوب فيه فأنا أعتذر عن ردودي السابقة ولن أشارككم هذا الحوار
فما رأيكم ؟؟

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*طيب بالمناسبه بقى بما انك هنا يا اخ حمزة يا ريت تفيدنا و تقولنا الموقف هيبقى عامل ازاى لما هنرفض دفع الجزيه وده طبعااااا شىء مؤكد هندخل ع طول ع الحكم ب 10 جلدات ولا هيكون متاح باقى الاختيارات اللى قال عليها apostle.paul  لما كان الغزاة العرب بيدخلوا بلد كانوا بيعطوا 3 اختيارات
1-الاسلام
2-الجزية
3-القتال*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*تواجدك على عنيا وراسنا
بس التدليس ممنوع
وان تصبغ الفاظك الاسلامية بالفاظ الدولة الحديثة لتبراءة فكرك من الارهاب اللاحق بيه والنظرة الدونية لمن هو مختلف عنك فى العقيدة 
دا ايضا ممنوع
معروف لاى طالب علم مبتدئ ان الجزية مقابل الاسلام والنصارى بيدفوعها عوضا عن قتلهم والابقاء عليهم فى دار الاسلام
دا فكرك السلفى الاسلامى بدون تزيين ولا تجميل
اعرض الحقيقة كاملة لو عندك شجاعة 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*لا بالعكس الكل مرحب به ، أتمنى أن تتابع فبغير الصدمات لن تستيفظ من الغيبوبة .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *يا جماعة لو تواجدي غير مرغوب فيه فأنا أعتذر عن ردودي السابقة ولن أشارككم هذا الحوار
> فما رأيكم ؟؟
> 
> *



*ليه بس يا أخ ابو حمزة!!
بالعكس احنا حابين نتعرف ع الفكر الاخر 
وهستأذن صاحب الموضوع لنقله للعام لانه قلب حوار وأصبح مخالف للقسم الاخبارى*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*الكتاب : الخلاصة في أحكام أهل الذمة
جمع وإعداد
الباحث في القرآن والسنة
علي بن نايف الشحود

** اخْتَلَفَ الْفُقَهَاءُ فِي حَقِيقَةِ الْجِزْيَةِ , هَلْ هِيَ  عُقُوبَةٌ عَلَى الْإِصْرَارِ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ , أَمْ أَنَّهَا عِوَضٌ عَنْ  مُعَوَّضٍ , أَمْ أَنَّهَا صِلَةٌ مَالِيَّةٌ وَلَيْسَتْ عِوَضًا عَنْ  شَيْءٍ ؟ فَذَهَبَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ وَبَعْضُ الْمَالِكِيَّةِ إلَى أَنَّهَا  وَجَبَتْ عُقُوبَةً عَلَى الْإِصْرَارِ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ , وَلِهَذَا لَا  تُقْبَلُ مِنْ الذِّمِّيِّ إذَا بَعَثَ بِهَا مَعَ شَخْصٍ آخَرَ , بَلْ  يُكَلَّفُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِهَا بِنَفْسِهِ , فَيُعْطِي قَائِمًا  وَالْقَابِضُ مِنْهُ قَاعِدٌ *


*فَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ أَدَاءِ الْجِزْيَةِ وَهُوَ بِحَالَةِ الذُّلِّ  وَالصَّغَارِ عُقُوبَةً لَهُ عَلَى الْإِصْرَارِ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ .  وَلِأَنَّ الْجِزْيَةَ مُشْتَقَّةٌ مِنْ الْجَزَاءِ , وَهُوَ إمَّا أَنْ  يُطْلَقَ عَلَى الثَّوَابِ بِسَبَبِ الطَّاعَةِ , وَإِمَّا أَنْ يُطْلَقَ  عَلَى الْعُقُوبَةِ بِسَبَبِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ . وَلَا شَكَّ فِي انْتِفَاءِ  الْأَوَّلِ , لِأَنَّ الْكُفْرَ مَعْصِيَةٌ وَشَرٌّ , وَلَيْسَ طَاعَةً  فَيَتَعَيَّنُ الثَّانِي لِلْجَزَاءِ : وَهُوَ الْعُقُوبَةُ بِسَبَبِ  الْكُفْرِ . قَالَ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ : وَاسْتَدَلَّ عُلَمَاؤُنَا عَلَى  أَنَّهَا عُقُوبَةٌ بِأَنَّهَا وَجَبَتْ بِسَبَبِ الْكُفْرِ وَهُوَ  جِنَايَةٌ , فَوَجَبَ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُسَبِّبُهَا عُقُوبَةً , وَلِذَلِكَ  وَجَبَتْ عَلَى مَنْ يَسْتَحِقُّ الْعُقُوبَةَ وَهُمْ الْبَالِغُونَ  الْعُقَلَاءُ الْمُقَاتِلُونَ . وَلِأَنَّ الْوَاجِبَ فِي حَقِّ  الْكُفَّارِ ابْتِدَاءً هُوَ الْقَتْلُ عُقُوبَةً* *لَهُمْ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ , فَلَمَّا دُفِعَ عَنْهُمْ الْقَتْلُ بِعَقْدِ  الذِّمَّةِ الَّذِي يَتَضَمَّنُ الْجِزْيَةَ , صَارَتْ الْجِزْيَةُ  عُقُوبَةً بَدَلَ عُقُوبَةِ الْقَتْلِ .*

*مش هتبطلوا تدليس وتعرفوا الناس الحقيقة المرة*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *التعليق مع إنه مخالف لنص الكتاب المقدس لكن ظريف *


*
وما رأيك ان تفتح موضوعا في القسم المسيحي وتثبت ان الجزية الإسلامية موافقة للكتاب المقدس بحسب القرآن ؟

تفضل..
*


> * بغض النظر عن كلام الأخ بتاع حزب النور لو شيلنا كلمة جزية وكتبنا كملة ضريبة إيه رأي حضرتك *


*

فعلا بغض النظر عنه وعن كلامك ايضا ، 
لكن لو شيلنا اي مسمى وقولنا ، اللي يدفعه المسلم يدفعه المسيحي لنفس السبب ولنفس الهدف ولنفس الشخص ؟



*


----------



## bob (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ليه بس يا أخ ابو حمزة!!
> بالعكس احنا حابين نتعرف ع الفكر الاخر
> وهستأذن صاحب الموضوع لنقله للعام لانه قلب حوار وأصبح مخالف للقسم الاخبارى*


*طبعا دونا اتفضلي زي ما انت شايفة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *طبعا دونا اتفضلي زي ما انت شايفة*



*ميرررسى يا بوب لذوقك
ينقل للعام​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> * كلمات أي إنسان تعبر عن شيئين فكره وأخلاقه *


*
خطأ ، او عن مستوى من يحاوره !

*


> * لا يا فندم الجزية مش هتندفع ليا الجزية تدفع لمن له الجزية " حاكم الدولة "*


*
لا لا ، الجزية تدفع لحاكم الدولة لو كان يأخذها لغير سبب الدين وليس للصغار 

*


> *المقصود من كلامي أن الجزية مثل الضرائب*


*
وهذا خطأ ، إذ لا يدفع المسلم الجزية وهو صاغر 

*


> *حق الدولة على المواطن*


*
إذن فلماذا لا يدفع المسلم الجزية وهو صاغر ؟
تخالفون قرأنكم لتبررون افعالكم ؟

*


> * لكي توفر له الخدمات المختلفة*


*
وهل اموال المسلم لا توفر الخدمات المختلفة ايضا ؟

*


> *وهي في نظام الدولة الاسلامية كأي نظام أخر *


*
خطأ ، لا يوجد نظام في دولة محترمة آخر يأخذ أموالاً نتيجة عدم الإيمان بالدين وعصمة الدم وفي حالة الصغار ولفئة فقط !

*


> *الجزية في القاموس العربي يُعبر عنها أيضاً بأنها ضريبة كما في لسان العرب :
> " **والضَّرِيبةُ: واحدةُ الضَّرائِبِ التي تُؤْخَذ في الأَرْصاد والجِزْية ونحوها "*


*

وهل القاموس تأخذون منه شريعتكم ؟
اتحفنا بما في كتابك !

*


> * ثالثاً الجزية غير مفروضة على النساء فحرضتك لا تقلقي منها  *


*
وهل تعتقد ان هذا هو المهم ؟

وهل تعتقد انها لو " نصف " جنية في العام ، هذا يحل الإشكال ؟



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*جيد أن يظهر الإسلام بدون أى مكياج ..... ليعرف المخدوعين من المسلمين المستنيرين مدى فساده

أتريدون جزية من أصحاب البيت أيها الغرباء عن أرضنا ..؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجزية مقابل دم النصرانى وقتله
** . وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِيَّةُ وَالْحَنَابِلَةُ وَبَعْضُ فُقَهَاءِ  الْحَنَفِيَّةِ وَالْمَالِكِيَّةِ : الْجِزْيَةُ تَجِبُ بَدَلًا عَنْ  الْعِصْمَةِ أَوْ حَقْنِ الدَّمِ , كَمَا تَجِبُ عِوَضًا عَنْ سُكْنَى  دَارِ**الْإِسْلَامِ  وَالْإِقَامَةِ فِيهَا . فَإِذَا كَانَتْ عِوَضًا عَنْ الْعِصْمَةِ  وَحَقْنِ الدَّمِ تَكُونُ فِي مَعْنَى بَدَلِ الصُّلْحِ عَنْ دَمِ  الْعَمْدِ . وَإِذَا كَانَتْ عِوَضًا مَا عَنْ السُّكْنَى فِي دَارِ  الْإِسْلَامِ وَالْإِقَامَةِ فِيهَا , تَكُونُ فِي مَعْنَى بَدَلِ  الْإِجَارَةِ . وَاسْتَدَلُّوا عَلَى كَوْنِهَا بَدَلًا عَنْ الْعِصْمَةِ  أَوْ حَقْنِ الدَّمِ بِآيَةِ الْجِزْيَةِ الْمُتَقَدِّمَةِ , فَقَدْ  أَبَاحَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى دِمَاءَ الْكُفَّارِ ثُمَّ حَقَنَهَا  بِالْجِزْيَةِ , فَكَانَتْ الْجِزْيَةُ عِوَضًا عَنْ حَقْنِ الدَّمِ . *


----------



## rania79 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههه حلوة حكاية الرومان تى
و مال الجزية بالضريبة فعلا؟؟
مكلنا بتنيل ندفعها
و  ع فكرة يا سى الشيخ انتو مش هبطبو من المريخ بل طلعتو من الجحور زى الفيران
يالا السلف تلف والرد خسارة عليهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الجزية مقابل دم النصرانى وقتله
> * * فَقَدْ  أَبَاحَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى دِمَاءَ الْكُفَّارِ ثُمَّ حَقَنَهَا  بِالْجِزْيَةِ , فَكَانَتْ الْجِزْيَةُ عِوَضًا عَنْ حَقْنِ الدَّمِ . *



*يلهوووووى ايه الكلام ده !!*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجزية ملهاش علاقة بالجيش ولا غيره
دا تدليس شيوخكم عليكم يا مسلمين
ولو حتى النصرانى دخل الجيش برضة هيدفع الجزية غصب عنه
لانه عقاب على كفره بدين محمد
**الكتاب : المفصل في شرح الشروط العمرية
إعداد
الباحث في القرآن والسنة
علي بن نايف الشحود*

* صَرَّحَ بَعْضُ الْفُقَهَاءِ بِأَنَّ الْجِزْيَةَ لَا تَسْقُطُ عَنْ  الذِّمِّيِّينَ بِالِاشْتِرَاكِ فِي الْقِتَالِ مَعَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ .  قَالَ الشَّلَبِيُّ فِي حَاشِيَتِهِ عَلَى شَرْحِ كَنْزِ الدَّقَائِقِ : "  أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ الْإِمَامَ لَوْ اسْتَعَانَ بِأَهْلِ الذِّمَّةِ سَنَةً ,  فَقَاتَلُوا مَعَهُ لَا تَسْقُطُ عَنْهُمْ جِزْيَةُ تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ ;  لِأَنَّهُ يَلْزَمُ حِينَئِذٍ تَغْيِيرُ الْمَشْرُوعِ , وَلَيْسَ  لِلْإِمَامِ ذَلِكَ , وَهَذَا لِأَنَّ الشَّرْعَ جَعَلَ طَرِيقَ  النُّصْرَةِ فِي حَقِّ الذِّمِّيِّ الْمَالَ دُونَ النَّفْسِ . وَكَرِهَ  الْمَالِكِيَّةُ الِاسْتِعَانَةَ بِأَهْلِ الذِّمَّةِ فِي الْقِتَالِ .  فَقَالَ الْبَاجِيُّ فِي الْمُنْتَقَى : " الْجِهَادُ أَنْ يُقَاتَلَ  النَّاسُ حَتَّى يَقُولُوا لَا إلَهَ إلَّا اللَّهُ وَالْمُشْرِكُ لَا  يُقَاتِلُ لِذَلِكَ ; وَلِأَنَّهُ مِمَّنْ يَلْزَمُ أَنْ يُقَاتَلَ عَنْهُ  وَتُمْنَعُ الِاسْتِعَانَةُ بِهِ فِي الْحَرْبِ وَإِنْ اُسْتُعِينَ بِهِ  فِي الْأَعْمَالِ وَالصَّنَائِعِ وَالْخِدْمَةِ . وَالْأَصْلُ فِي ذَلِكَ  مَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها : " إنَّا لَا نَسْتَعِينُ  بِمُشْرِكٍ . وَانْظُرْ بَحْثَ : ( جِهَادٌ ) - الِاسْتِعَانَةُ  بِالْكُفَّارِ .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهوووووى ايه الكلام ده !!*



*نعم انها الحقيقة .... والأزهر عمال يدلس ويمكيج فى الإسلام

ذات يوم أخذوا الجزية عن أموات الأقباط ..... *


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *يلهوووووى ايه الكلام ده !!*


*مدى الحقيقة منغير تجميل
الجزية هى اتاوة لانهم سايبنك يا كافر عايش فى بلدنا منغير منقتلك
لكن الحقيقة ان القتل عليك واجب بس هنسيبك تتدفع الاتاوة علشان منقتلكش
مفكرنا جهلة مش بنقرا وراهم ونكشف تدليسهم على البسطاء عايزة تانى يا استاذة دونا*
*خدى بقة القنبلة
امتنعاك عن اداء الجزية هو بمثابة نقض العهد ووجب ساعتها عليك القتال*
* فَإِنَّ وُقِّتَ الصُّلْحُ لَمْ يَصِحَّ الْعَقْدُ لِأَنَّ عَقْدَ  الذِّمَّةِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِعِصْمَةِ الْإِنْسَانِ فِي مَالِهِ وَنَفْسِهِ  بَدِيلٌ عَنْ الْإِسْلَامِ , وَالْإِسْلَامُ مُؤَبَّدٌ , فَكَذَا بَدِيلُهُ  , وَهُوَ عَقْدُ الذِّمَّةِ . وَهَذَا شَرْطٌ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ .  وَعَقْدُ الذِّمَّةِ عَقْدٌ مُؤَبَّدٌ لَا يَمْلِكُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ  نَقْضَهُ مَا دَامَ الطَّرَفُ الْآخَرُ مُلْتَزِمًا بِهِ , وَيَنْتَقِضُ  مِنْ قِبَلِ أَهْلِ الذِّمَّةِ بِأُمُورٍ اُخْتُلِفَ فِيهَا , وَلَا  يَنْتَقِضُ الْعَهْدُ بِغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ ; لِأَنَّ الْتِزَامَ الْجِزْيَةِ  بَاقٍ , وَيَسْتَطِيعُ الْحَاكِمُ أَنْ يَجْبُرَهُ عَلَى أَدَائِهَا ,  وَأَمَّا بَقِيَّةُ الْمُخَالَفَاتِ فَهِيَ مَعَاصٍ ارْتَكَبُوهَا , وَهِيَ  دُونَ الْكُفْرِ , وَقَدْ أَقْرَرْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْهِ , فَمَا دُونَهُ  أَوْلَى . فَيَرَى الْمَالِكِيَّةُ وَالْحَنَابِلَةُ أَنَّ الْعَقْدَ**يَنْتَقِضُ  بِالِامْتِنَاعِ عَنْ أَدَاءِ الْجِزْيَةِ , أَوْ بِالِاجْتِمَاعِ عَلَى  قِتَالِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ , أَوْ بِالِامْتِنَاعِ عَنْ جَرَيَانِ أَحْكَامِ  الْإِسْلَامِ عَلَيْهِمْ , أَوْ سَبِّ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَوْ  قَتْلِ مُسْلِمٍ أَوْ الزِّنَا بِمُسْلِمَةٍ , أَوْ بِإِلْحَاقِ الضَّرَرِ  بِالْمُسْلِمِينَ , وَإِطْلَاعِ أَهْلِ الْحَرْبِ عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ , وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ ارْتِكَابَ هَذِهِ  الْأُمُورِ يُخَالِفُ مُقْتَضَى عَقْدِ الذِّمَّةِ . وَيَرَى  الشَّافِعِيَّةُ أَنَّ الْعَقْدَ يَنْتَقِضُ بِقِتَالِهِمْ لَنَا أَوْ  امْتِنَاعِهِمْ مِنْ إعْطَاءِ الْجِزْيَةِ , أَوْ مِنْ جَرَيَانِ حُكْمِ  الْإِسْلَامِ عَلَيْهِمْ . أَمَّا لَوْ زَنَى الذِّمِّيُّ بِمُسْلِمَةٍ  أَوْ دَلَّ أَهْلَ الْحَرْبِ عَلَى عَوْرَةٍ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ , أَوْ فَتَنَ  مُسْلِمًا عَنْ دِينِهِ , أَوْ طَعَنَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ أَوْ الْقُرْآنِ ,  أَوْ ذَكَرَ الرَّسُولَ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِسُوءٍ فَالْأَصَحُّ عِنْدَ  الشَّافِعِيَّةِ أَنَّهُ إنْ شُرِطَ انْتِقَاضُ الْعَهْدِ بِهَا انْتَقَضَ  وَإِلَّا فَلَا يَنْتَقِضُ . وَيَنْتَقِضُ عِنْدَ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ بِأَحَدِ  أُمُورِ ثَلَاثَةٍ : وَهِيَ أَنْ يُسْلِمَ الذِّمِّيُّ , أَوْ يَلْحَقَ  بِدَارِ الْحَرْبِ , أَوْ يَغْلِبَ الذِّمِّيُّونَ عَلَى مَوْضِعٍ  فَيُحَارِبُونَنَا .*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الضريبة حاجة والجزية حاجة
> 
> الضريبة كلنا بندفعها اد بعض لبلدنا
> 
> لكن الجزية معناها اننا بندفع تمن اماننا


*
التشريع الاسلامي تشريع عام وشامل دين ودولة وأفراد ومجتمعات فلو اعتبرنا التشريع الاسلامي لو أنظمته الخاصة التي منها أن تأخذ من المسلم زكاة مال ويؤخذ من القبطي جزية أو نسميها ضريبة حتى يكون بيننا توافق فما الإشكال ؟*


> *حاكم الدوله ههههه
> تقصد سيادة الرئيس الشيخ حازم بو سماعيل يزهزه عصره وينصره ع من يعاديه
> لا يا فندم متأسفين خالص احنا بندفع ضرايبنا اللى اسمها ضرايب بدون الرجوع لقواميس العرب
> ثم انى ارفض معاملتى من منطلق انى امرأه فأنا مواطنه لى من الحقوق وعليا من الواجبات كالرجل تماما*


*
أستاذة Dona Nabil

أنا لا أقصد أبو اسماعيل أو غيره أنا أتكلم عن نظام دولة وطالما الضريبة بتدفع بدون الرجوع لقواميس العرب خلاص ما عندك مشكلة وهذا ما أقصده  .

أما معاملتك من منطلق امرأه فهذا لا يضرك والحقوق والواجبات متماثلة ولكن الاختلاف إن أغلب السيدات لا يعملن وسيدات بيوت فليس من المعقول أن تؤخذ ضريبة أو زكاة أو جزية من شخص ليس لديه مصدر رزق والتنظير يكون على الأغلب وليس على النادر أو القليل *



> *طيب  بالمناسبه بقى بما انك هنا يا اخ حمزة يا ريت تفيدنا و تقولنا الموقف  هيبقى عامل ازاى لما هنرفض دفع الجزيه وده طبعااااا شىء مؤكد هندخل ع طول ع  الحكم ب 10 جلدات*


*
الذي يتخلف عن دفع الجزية والذي يتخلف عن دفع الزكاة بغير عذر تُعاقبه الدولة هذا كأفراد أما ككيان يعني طائفة أو بلد أو مدينة امتنعت عن أداء حق الدولة وأعلنوا العصيان فتُقاتلهم الدولة وهذا أيضاً متساو في الجزية أو الزكاة .*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*بطل تدليس الجزية ماهى الا اتاوة بيدفعها النصرانى علشان المسلم الحنين يسيب كافر يعيش فى دار الاسلام
والاصل انه يجب قتله
ولكن لعصمة دمه يدفع الجزية ونسيبه يعيش 
هى دى الجزية فى المفهوم الاسلامى طيلة تاريخ الخلافة الاسلامية 
كفا جهل وعرفوا الناس الحقيقة 
*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> وما رأيك ان تفتح موضوعا في القسم المسيحي وتثبت ان الجزية الإسلامية موافقة للكتاب المقدس بحسب القرآن ؟
> 
> تفضل..
> ...


*
مش محتاج موضوع ولا حاجة عند حضرتك في كتابك نص فيه أن الجزية لمن له الجزية ليس الجزية الاسلامية فقط وإنما تؤدوا ما يطلبه منكم الحاكم .
لو محتاج أنقلك النص ما عنديش مشكلة .

ثانياً ما يدفعه المسلم أكبر مما يدفع غير المسلم فليه تطلب التسوية بينهم 
وهذا تشريع وقانون دولة طالما هو السائد فيجب أن يحترم طالما ليس فيه ظلم أو جور*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *مش محتاج موضوع ولا  حاجة عند حضرتك في كتابك نص فيه أن الجزية لمن له الجزية ليس الجزية  الاسلامية فقط وإنما تؤدوا ما يطلبه منكم الحاكم .
> لو محتاج أنقلك النص ما عنديش مشكلة .*


*هل امرنا بولس الرسول ان نعطى الجزية عن يد ونحن صاغرون  *


> *ثانياً ما يدفعه المسلم أكبر مما يدفع غير المسلم فليه تطلب التسوية بينهم
> وهذا تشريع وقانون دولة طالما هو السائد فيجب أن يحترم طالما ليس فيه ظلم أو جور*


*يا كابتن متسيبك من عصر الخيام دا
ادفع اتاوة نظير انك متقلقنيش فى بلدى علشان مش مؤمن بالنبى حارسه وصاينه محمد 
انا ادفع ضرايبى للدولة زى زى اى مواطن
مش ادفع جزية لعصم دمى وانا صاغر ذليل جزاءة على كفرى

الاسلام ميت مضيركم وخلاكم حيوانات ناطقة بلا ضمير ولا عقل 
*​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*




خطأ ، او عن مستوى من يحاوره !

أنقر للتوسيع...



أستاذ مولكا حضرتك تقصد المستوى العلمي أم الأخلاقي ؟
أنا أعتقد إن في الحالتين هذا لا ينبغي أن يؤثر في أخلاقك لأنها من الطبع والتربية فلو كلامي العلمي دون المستوى أو مش على هواك فلا تقبله ولو مستوايا الأخلاقي دون المستوى فيمكنك طردي فليس هناك مبرر للأسلوب الغير أخلاقي بصراحة إلا إذا كان مثل ما قلت أمر يعود إلى التربية .





 وهذا خطأ ، إذ لا يدفع المسلم الجزية وهو صاغر 

أنقر للتوسيع...






إذن فلماذا لا يدفع المسلم الجزية وهو صاغر ؟
تخالفون قرأنكم لتبررون افعالكم ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



المسلم يدفع الزكاة وهو صاغر خاضع وإن تخلف عنها يُعاقب في الدنيا والآخرة 





وهل اموال المسلم لا توفر الخدمات المختلفة ايضا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنظر الإجابة السابقة وأزيدك أن الزكاة تؤخذ على المال والذهب والزرع وغيرها وكل هذا لمصلحة الدولة 





خطأ ، لا يوجد نظام في دولة محترمة آخر يأخذ أموالاً نتيجة عدم الإيمان بالدين وعصمة الدم وفي حالة الصغار ولفئة فقط !

أنقر للتوسيع...



يؤخذ من المسلم زكاة ومن غير المسلم جزية وبها تعصم دمه ويجب أن يؤديها وهو خاضع للحكم سواء بسواء 
الكل صاغر أمام القانون وخاضع له وأظن ده مفهوم عام عند العالم كله ولا إيه ؟





وهل القاموس تأخذون منه شريعتكم ؟
اتحفنا بما في كتابك !

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا نأخذ منه شريعتنا ولكن أنا غرضي من الرد هنا أن يكون هناك توافق يعود بالخير على البلد وفي نفس الوقت دون أن أفرط في أحكام شريعتي .






وهل تعتقد ان هذا هو المهم ؟

وهل تعتقد انها لو " نصف " جنية في العام ، هذا يحل الإشكال ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



والله إذا كنت تريد أن تتعايش مع الأمر كما كنتم في السابق وأن يبحث الجميع عن مصلحة بلده أولاً وتتفهم أن ما يؤخذ منك يؤخذ أضعافه من المسلم سينتهي الإشكال دون تشنجات وعصبيات
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2011)

سوف يجعلون مصر متخلفة مثلهم


----------



## apostle.paul (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *يؤخذ من المسلم زكاة ومن غير المسلم جزية وبها تعصم دمه ويجب أن يؤديها وهو خاضع للحكم سواء بسواء
> الكل صاغر أمام القانون وخاضع له وأظن ده مفهوم عام عند العالم كله ولا إيه ؟*


*ليه بتدلس
معنى الصغار انك تادى الجزية مذلول صاغر

تبقى واقف وهو قاعد وتنحنى وانت بتقدمها
** فَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ أَدَاءِ الْجِزْيَةِ وَهُوَ بِحَالَةِ الذُّلِّ وَالصَّغَارِ عُقُوبَةً لَهُ عَلَى الْإِصْرَارِ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*كلمه واحده هقولهالك يا عم الشيخ 
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
ثكلتك امك  :59:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *التشريع الاسلامي تشريع عام وشامل دين ودولة وأفراد ومجتمعات فلو اعتبرنا التشريع الاسلامي لو أنظمته الخاصة التي منها أن تأخذ من المسلم زكاة مال ويؤخذ من القبطي جزية أو نسميها ضريبة حتى يكون بيننا توافق فما الإشكال ؟*



مفيش حاجة جزية طب نسميها ضريبة

اللى يقول المسميات مش مهم يبقى غلطان

زى ما فهموك الاخوة الجزية مش مجرد كلمة

الجزية وراها معانى كبيرة من التفرقة والاضطهاد


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> *التشريع الاسلامي تشريع عام وشامل دين ودولة*


*
والجزية دين وليست دولة.

*


> *التي منها أن تأخذ من المسلم زكاة*


*
لا ، ثواني ، انت تراجعت عن كلامك ، انت قلت ان المسلم بيدفع !
المسلم بيدفع اية ؟
جزية ؟ ولا زكاة ؟


المسيحي بيدفع برضو !

بس عايز اعرف برضو هل المسلم بيدفع زكاة لانه مش مسلم ولأنه لو مادفعاش هايتقتل ؟ او يبقى مسلم ؟ وهل الزكاة المسلم بيدفعها وهو صاغر ؟

*


> *ويؤخذ من القبطي جزية*


*
مازلت تخلط في محاولة بائسة للي الحقائق ! ولن يحدث ، لا علاقة بين كل هذا والجزية !

*


> *أو نسميها ضريبة حتى يكون بيننا توافق فما الإشكال ؟*


*
لا ، انت لا تسميها ، عندما يتكلم الهك فلا تعدل عليه ، لقد سماها جزية وربطها بالصغار ولم يقل انها تؤخذ من المسلم ولم يربطها الهك الا بالذين لا يدينون دين " الحق " ، فلا تعدل عليه..




الذي يتخلف عن دفع الجزية والذي يتخلف عن دفع الزكاة بغير عذر تُعاقبه الدولة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مازلت تخلط ، الجزية لا علاقة لها بالذكاة ، والذكاة لها نسبة ولكن الجزية ليس ( راجع تاريخ الإسلام ) والزكاة لا يدفعها المسلم وهو صاغر وليست بديل عن عتق رقبته ..




 فتُقاتلهم الدولة وهذا أيضاً متساو في الجزية أو الزكاة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

احضر لي نص يقول " قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بعيسى انه الله من المسلمين حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون " ..

تفضل..


والأستاذ شمس اعطاك الأدلة ، وانت تتكلم بعكس قرآنك !

*


> *مش محتاج موضوع ولا حاجة *


*
لا ، محتاجة عشان نعرف انت بتقول الحقيقة ولا لا سمح الله ...... معلوماتك قليلة ..

*


> * عند حضرتك في كتابك نص فيه أن الجزية لمن له الجزية*


*
ايوة ايوة ، وما المانع ان تفتح موضوع لنرى هل كلامك صحيح أم لا ؟

تفضل ، لن تتكلم عناء شيء الا فتح الموضوع لنرى صدق كلامك !

تفضل وتشجع..

*


> * ليس الجزية الاسلامية فقط*


*
سنرى ، ولكن تشجع وافتح موضوعاً..
*


> *وإنما تؤدوا ما يطلبه منكم الحاكم .*


*
يمكنك ان تكتبه في الموضوع الذي ستفتحه ، ام لا يمكنك ؟

*


> * لو محتاج أنقلك النص ما عنديش مشكلة .*


*
اه ، افتح موضوع وانقله .. تفضل..
على اساس اني معرفوش يعني 

*


> * ثانياً ما يدفعه المسلم أكبر مما يدفع غير المسلم فليه تطلب التسوية بينهم *


*
معلش ، افتح موضوع تاني ونشوف ، هل ما يدفعه المسلم أكبر ام اقل !
رغم ان هذا كله لا يدخل ضمن الدفع اصلا ، بل ضمن عتق الرقبة ..

ولكن افتح موضوع لكي آخذ راحتي معك في القسم 

*


> * وهذا تشريع وقانون دولة طالما هو السائد فيجب أن يحترم طالما ليس فيه ظلم أو جور *


*
إذن فكل من يرى فيه ظلم أو صغار لا يدفع ! متفقين !

*


> * أستاذ مولكا حضرتك تقصد المستوى العلمي أم الأخلاقي ؟*


*
كلاهما ويوجد أكثر ، فليس شرط ا ان يكون المستوى العلمي ام الاخلاقي !

*


> *أنا أعتقد إن في الحالتين هذا لا ينبغي أن يؤثر في أخلاقك لأنها من الطبع والتربية *


*
ومن قال اني سأتكلم بأخلاقي ؟ انا سأتكلم بأخلاق دين من اتحاور معه ، فقط.

*


> *فلو كلامي العلمي دون المستوى أو مش على هواك فلا تقبله *


*
لا ، الكلام دا لما نكون قاعدين بندردش على كوفي شوب ( بتاعة الكفار  ) ، لكن لما نكون في منتدى وتكون انت يا مسلم بتقول ان دا في كتابي ، يبقى مش هاقبله وهاكشف مستوى اللي قدامي ومدى علمه وتدليسه لو دلس..

*


> *ولو مستوايا الأخلاقي دون المستوى فيمكنك طردي*


*
لست مشرفاً...

*


> *فليس هناك مبرر للأسلوب الغير أخلاقي بصراحة إلا إذا كان مثل ما قلت أمر يعود إلى التربية .*


*
بل هناك ، انت نست ان الباديء أظلم ؟


استطيع ان اوجه لك كل ما اريد من داخل الكتب الإسلامية فقط !

*


> * المسلم يدفع الزكاة وهو صاغر خاضع وإن تخلف عنها يُعاقب في الدنيا والآخرة *


*
سيبك من الآخرة ، احضر لي النص الذي يقول هذا من فضلك..

*


> * أنظر الإجابة السابقة وأزيدك أن الزكاة تؤخذ على المال والذهب والزرع وغيرها وكل هذا لمصلحة الدولة *


*
لا علاقة للجزء الثاني من الإجابة بسؤالي ، واما عن النظر للإجابة السابقة ، بأيضا دعك من الآخرة ، وأحضر لي النص الذي يقول ان اموال المسلم تتساوى مع اموال غير المسلم في الهدف والسبب الذي تحصل لأجله ..

*


> *يؤخذ من المسلم زكاة ومن غير المسلم جزية وبها تعصم دمه *


*
مش كنت بتتكلم عن المسلم ؟ سبته ودخلت على غيره ؟
ما احنا عرفنا خلاص غيره بيتاخذ منه اية وليه وازاي ، نخش على المسلم ،، عايزين نعرف اية النظام المحترم اللي في الدنيا الذي :

*


> *يأخذ أموالاً نتيجة عدم الإيمان بالدين وعصمة الدم وفي حالة الصغار ولفئة فقط !*


*
تفضل...

*


> *وبها تعصم دمه ويجب أن يؤديها وهو خاضع للحكم سواء بسواء *


*
نصوص عزيزي ، لا داعي لتنحية القرآن ..

*


> * الكل صاغر أمام القانون وخاضع له وأظن ده مفهوم عام عند العالم كله ولا إيه ؟*


*
لا ، مش مفهوم ، لان الجزية مش قانون  وبالتالي فانت ادخلت ما هو خارج القانون الى داخله وبالتالي فهذا ليس قانون وبالتالي ليس عند العالم كله 

*


> *لا نأخذ منه شريعتنا*


*
اذن اتحفنا بما في كتابك ..

*


> * ولكن أنا غرضي من الرد هنا أن يكون هناك توافق يعود بالخير على البلد وفي نفس الوقت دون أن أفرط في أحكام شريعتي .
> *


*
لن تفعل لأننا نتكلم من القرآن ، ولا يوجد توافق ، بل يوجد تلبيس للحق وهذا لن يحدث 

*


> *والله إذا كنت تريد أن تتعايش مع الأمر كما كنتم في السابق*


*
على رأي اغاني االزنادقة : قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان !

*


> *وأن يبحث الجميع عن مصلحة بلده أولاً وتتفهم أن ما يؤخذ منك يؤخذ أضعافه من المسلم سينتهي الإشكال دون تشنجات وعصبيات*


*
لا يوجد تشنجات او عصبيات مطلقا ولكن يبدو انك تشعر بها نتيجة الحوار بالادلة من طرفنا ، ولكن لو تريد ان تريح اعصابك منهما فلا تتكلم بعدم حق كما تفعل ، مصلحة البلد ليست في الجزية ، وبالتالي فهو تلبيس منك ، واما عن ما يؤخذ من المسلم فلا علاقة له بما يؤخذ من المسيحي بأي صورة !


*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

فى قوانين الدولة المصرية فرضت الضرائب على الناس 
فأثقلت كاهلهم وأتعبتهم
فكان التهرب أو الدفع احتراما للقانون
وهكذا فى كل الدول تحترم القوانين وإن لم تكن على هوى الناس
فإن حكمت الشريعة وفرضت على فئة من الناس ضريبة ( تسمى جزية )
( بسيطة جدا لاترهق غنيا ، ولاتؤخذ من فقير )
قبل لماذا ؟ وكيف ؟ 
هذا ظلم 
هذا تمييز
ونسوا أنه حين يغشى أبناء دينى الظلم فى بلاد تدين بدينهم 
ترفع رايات الحرية والتقدم 
فلا شعار نسمع
ونسوا إن صرح العدل الشامخ التى نادت به تلك الشريعة هو الذى يجب أن يحوطنا جميعا
( إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها ، وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل )
فإقامة صرح العدل التى نادت به الآية
 هو غاية نبيلة لو كنت تعلمون


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> فى قوانين الدولة المصرية فرضت الضرائب على الناس
> فأثقلت كاهلهم وأتعبتهم
> فكان التهرب أو الدفع احتراما للقانون
> وهكذا فى كل الدول تحترم القوانين وإن لم تكن على هوى الناس
> ...



* الضرائب هي حق الدوله 
وفرض علي المسيحي والمسلم وحتي الملحد 
اما بقي من جهه الدين 
المسلم بيدفع الزكاه 
واحنا كاقباط بندفع العشور ودي بتكون حاجه بينا وبين ربنا 
اما بقي لو ملحد او غيره  الله يسهله مش بيدفع 

متجيش تقولي نجيب فئه من الناس تدفع اتاوله لفئه تاني من الناس 

تحت شعار البلطجه هي الحل
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم انها الحقيقة .... والأزهر عمال يدلس ويمكيج فى الإسلام
> 
> ذات يوم أخذوا الجزية عن أموات الأقباط ..... *





apostle.paul قال:


> *مدى الحقيقة منغير تجميل
> الجزية هى اتاوة لانهم سايبنك يا كافر عايش فى بلدنا منغير منقتلك
> لكن الحقيقة ان القتل عليك واجب بس هنسيبك تتدفع الاتاوة علشان منقتلكش
> مفكرنا جهلة مش بنقرا وراهم ونكشف تدليسهم على البسطاء عايزة تانى يا استاذة دونا*
> ...



*كده بقى مستحيل حد يقول ان الجزيه تساوى الضريبه
اعتقد المعنى بعيد كل البعد بشهادة القرأن
وكمان هل من العدل ان الجزيه دى تطبق ع المسيحيين بس ؟؟
هل التفرقه دى مقبوله؟؟
هل ترجمة ده ان المسلمين هيبقى ليهم الحق الاعلى ف البلد والمسيحيين هيبقوا درجه تانيه؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *
> التشريع الاسلامي تشريع عام وشامل دين ودولة وأفراد ومجتمعات فلو اعتبرنا التشريع الاسلامي لو أنظمته الخاصة التي منها أن تأخذ من المسلم زكاة مال ويؤخذ من القبطي جزية أو نسميها ضريبة حتى يكون بيننا توافق فما الإشكال ؟*
> 
> *
> ...



*المشكله هنا مبقتش ف التسميه 
ضريبه ولا جزيه والا بقى ما تسيبوا الامور كما هى عليه 
الجزيه من المنظور الاسلامى ليها معنى مختلف كما وضح الاخوه
وبالمعنى ده انا اراها مهينه جداااا وغير مقبوله للمسيحى 
وحضرتك مجاوبتنيش
ف حالة الامتناع عن الدفع هل ستطبق عقوبة الجلد علينا ؟؟
واسمحلى يعنى مصطلح تُقاتلهم الدولة دى جديده علينا 
يا ريت توضحلنا كيف سيتم قتالنا ؟؟*


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مش بقولكم هتروق وتحلى 
انا هرشح السلفيين وليكوا عليا ادفع دينار بحاله
بس ميرجعوش فى كلامهم 
هههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> *
> مش محتاج موضوع ولا حاجة عند حضرتك في كتابك نص فيه أن الجزية لمن له الجزية ليس الجزية الاسلامية فقط وإنما تؤدوا ما يطلبه منكم الحاكم .
> لو محتاج أنقلك النص ما عنديش مشكلة .
> 
> ثانياً ما يدفعه المسلم أكبر مما يدفع غير المسلم فليه تطلب التسوية بينهم وهذا تشريع وقانون دولة طالما هو السائد فيجب أن يحترم طالما ليس فيه ظلم أو جور*



*وليه اساسا المسلم يدفع اكتر ولا اقل !!
ليييييييه التفرقه وع اى اساس او منطق او عقل *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*فَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ أَدَاءِ الْجِزْيَةِ وَهُوَ بِحَالَةِ الذُّلِّ وَالصَّغَارِ عُقُوبَةً لَهُ عَلَى الْإِصْرَارِ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ​**الصراحه بعد الكلام ده لا تعليق يليق !!*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فَلَا بُدَّ مِنْ أَدَاءِ الْجِزْيَةِ وَهُوَ بِحَالَةِ الذُّلِّ وَالصَّغَارِ عُقُوبَةً لَهُ عَلَى الْإِصْرَارِ عَلَى الْكُفْرِ​*
> *الصراحه بعد الكلام ده لا تعليق يليق !!*


 تتعجبين يادونا !
أقولها لك صراحة واضحة 
بس افهمى كلامى بدون تسرع وحساسية 
إن شريعة تستبقيكم وتستحييكم  مقابل نقود زهيدة وأنتم على ماأنتم عليه 
لهى شريعة عدل
نعم شريعة عدل
وارجعى للعهد القديم
وانظرى كيف كانت المدن وكل شئ يستباح ( بأمر يهوة القدير ) 
بيد أن تلك الشريعة لم تكبت حريتكم
بل كانت القاعدة الفقهية العظيمة  بأن أهل الكتاب فى الدولة الإسلامية
(لهم مالنا وعليهم ماعلينا )


----------



## grges monir (3 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب نص شباب البلد عاطلين والحمداللة
هتخدوامنهم الجزيةبرضةههههههههههه
ولاهانتعين فى وظائف عشان تاخدواالجزية
فى الحالةدى اناموافق ههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

> تتعجبين يادونا !
> أقولها لك صراحة واضحة
> بس افهمى كلامى بدون تسرع وحساسية
> إن شريعة تستبقيكم وتستحييكم مقابل نقود زهيدة وأنتم على ماأنتم عليه
> ...



*لم أكن أريد ان ارد في هذا الموضوع حتى رايت ردك هذا !!!
هذا هو دينكم الذي تدعون انة سمح ما هو الا دين يحاول أذلال الاخر و فرض نفسة بالقوة و الجهل و التخلف الاعمى و هذا الاسلوب المتخلف هو دلالة و اسمحو لي ان اقول هو أحدى دلالات الواضحة على شيطانية العقيدة الاسلامية *


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> تتعجبين يادونا !
> أقولها لك صراحة واضحة
> بس افهمى كلامى بدون تسرع وحساسية
> إن شريعة تستبقيكم وتستحييكم  مقابل نقود زهيدة وأنتم على ماأنتم عليه
> ...



وما المانع ان تكتب هذا الموضوع في قسم الشبهات لنرى ؟


----------



## Basilius (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جزيه ايه و هبل ايه يا بني منك له 
على جثتي لو دفعت جزيه 
وقاعد فيها مش ماشي غصب عن عين ام اللي جابو  السلف 
ولو هتكون حرب اهليه فمرحب وماله


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2011)

طول ما معايا السيف بتاعى هشلفط اى حد يطلب جزيه

الُصره بتاعتى فاضيه اصلا اجيب منين ؟​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*أستاذ Molka Molkan





والجزية دين وليست دولة.

أنقر للتوسيع...



الجزية بالنسبة لي دين وبالنسبة لك دولة وهذا بديهي 






المسيحي بيدفع برضو !

بس عايز اعرف برضو هل المسلم بيدفع زكاة لانه مش مسلم ولأنه لو مادفعاش  هايتقتل ؟ او يبقى مسلم ؟ وهل الزكاة المسلم بيدفعها وهو صاغر ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



المسلم بيدفع زكاة ولو امتنع يُعاقب وتؤخذ منه قصراً لو عنده أموال مثلاً أيُحجر عليها حتى يؤديها هذا على الفرد أما على الجماعة فإن اتمنعت فئة أو كيان كامل وأعلان عصيانهم يُقاتلون عليها كما فعل أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لأن من حق الدولة وئد العصيان بأي طريقة حتى لا ينفرط عقدها .
كذلك الجزية إذا امتنع فرض مع القدرة يُعاقب وليس هناك نص محدد للعقوبة ولم يقل أحد أن عقابه سفك دمه قال القرطبي :
"وأما عقوبتهم إذا امتنعوا عن أدائها مع التمكين        فجائز، فأما مع تبين عجزهم فلا تحل عقوبتهم، لأن من عجز عن الجزية سقطت عنه،        ولا يكلف الأغنياء أداءها عن الفقراء"

إذا امتنع كيان كامل وأعلنوا عصيانهم على الدولة فمن حق الدولة وئد هذا العصيان كما قلت بأي طريقة حتى يعودوا إلى رشدهم .

الظاهر إن الإشكالية كلها في معنى الصغار والصغار عند المحققين من أهل العلم هو الخضوع لأحكام الشريعة فالمسلم بهذا المعنى يؤدي ما فُرض عليه وهو صاغر أيضاً لكن الفرق بين المسلم وغيره هنا أنا المسلم يؤديه بحب وبتعبد وغير المسلم يؤديه وهو كاره مضطر 





مازلت تخلط في محاولة بائسة للي الحقائق ! ولن يحدث ، لا علاقة بين كل هذا والجزية !

أنقر للتوسيع...



العلاقة موجودة يا أستاذ 

النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بعث معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه إلى اليمن أمره " أن يأخذ صدقة البقر من كل ثلاثين تبيعا أو تبيعة ، ومن كل أربعين مسنة ، وأن يأخذ الجزية من كل حالم دينارا"

وهذا واضح وجلي أن حق الدولة في المال يؤخذ من المسلم كما يؤخذ من غيره وجاء التشريع بأخذ الجزية من غير المسلم من ماله فقط مع القدرة وأخذ الزكاة من المسلم من ماله أو زرعه أو ماشيته أو ذهبه ...

وهي في حق المسلم خضوعاً تديناً وعبادة وفي حق غيره خضوعاً لتشريع الدولة .





لا ،  انت لا تسميها ، عندما يتكلم الهك فلا تعدل عليه ، لقد سماها جزية وربطها  بالصغار ولم يقل انها تؤخذ من المسلم ولم يربطها الهك الا بالذين لا يدينون  دين " الحق " ، فلا تعدل عليه..

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنا لا أعدل على إلهي ولكن لعلك لا تعلم أنه يمكن التصالح مع غير المسلمين على شيء آخر غير الجزية إن أنفوا الجزية كما تفعلون ..
فنصارى تغلب قبلكم فعلوا ذلك مع عمر رضي الله عنه كما ذكر الشافعي في الأم :
" رامهم على الجزية فقالوا : نحن عرب  ولا نؤدي ما تؤدي العجم  ولكن خذ منا كما يأخذ بعضكم من بعض يعنون الصدقة فقال  عمر  رضي الله تعالى عنه : لا . هذا فرض على المسلمين فقالوا فزد ما شئت بهذا الاسم لا باسم الجزية ففعل فتراضى هو وهم على أن ضعف عليهم الصدقة "
والصدقة المفروضة على المسلمين تعني الزكاة 
وهذا لم يتكرر طبعاً ولم يتصالح عليه أحد في ظل الدولة المسلمة لأن الجزية أهون بكثير من الزكاة 





مازلت  تخلط ، الجزية لا علاقة لها بالذكاة ، والذكاة لها نسبة ولكن الجزية ليس (  راجع تاريخ الإسلام ) والزكاة لا يدفعها المسلم وهو صاغر وليست بديل عن  عتق رقبته ..

أنقر للتوسيع...



جاوبت عن هذا سابقاً الإشكالية عندك في الصغار وبينت لك معناه ولو شئت زيادة أزيدك





حضر لي نص يقول " قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بعيسى انه الله من المسلمين حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون " ..

تفضل..


أنقر للتوسيع...



حضرتك مطلع وفاهم ويمكنك الرجوع لحكم تارك الزكا في الإسلام ببساطة 
الموضوع هنا دردشة عامة وليست مناظرة أو حوار ديني أنا أتكلم عن وضع قد يكون واقعاً كيف سنتعامل سوياً نبحث عن حلول أم ندخل في فتنة تأكل الأخضر واليابس ..





والأستاذ شمس اعطاك الأدلة ، وانت تتكلم بعكس قرآنك !

أنقر للتوسيع...



مين الأستاذ شمس ؟؟
لو تقصد الأستاذ أبسلوت فأنا أخرته أنني لن أرد عليه حتى يرتقي بأسلوبه فمشاركاته لا أراها عندما يتكرر الكلام معك أو مع الأستاذة دونا برد عليه إن شاء الله ..

*


> *ذن فكل من يرى فيه ظلم أو صغار لا يدفع ! متفقين !*


*لا بالتوافق مش بطريقة كل واحد يعمل اللي عجبه 
 وهذا أمر يُفرض على المسلمين ألا يفرضوا فروضاً فيها ظلم أو جور لأن الله عز وجل لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها .

أما الصغار فمعناه يحتاج مراجعة ..*

*




لا ، محتاجة عشان نعرف انت بتقول الحقيقة ولا لا سمح الله ...... معلوماتك قليلة ..
ايوة ايوة ، وما المانع ان تفتح موضوع لنرى هل كلامك صحيح أم لا ؟

تفضل ، لن تتكلم عناء شيء الا فتح الموضوع لنرى صدق كلامك !

تفضل وتشجع..

سنرى ، ولكن تشجع وافتح موضوعاً..

يمكنك ان تكتبه في الموضوع الذي ستفتحه ، ام لا يمكنك ؟

اه ، افتح موضوع وانقله .. تفضل..
على اساس اني معرفوش يعني 

معلش ، افتح موضوع تاني ونشوف ، هل ما يدفعه المسلم أكبر ام اقل !
رغم ان هذا كله لا يدخل ضمن الدفع اصلا ، بل ضمن عتق الرقبة ..

ولكن افتح موضوع لكي آخذ راحتي معك في القسم 

أنقر للتوسيع...



استاذ مولكا الموضوع مش محتاج مواضيع أنا أوردت لك نص يلزمك بدفع الجزية لمن له الجزية عندك رد تفضل به وممكن حضرتك تفتح الموضوع بنفسك وترد على كلامي وإذا كان عندي تعقيب  سوف أضع لك .
ثم تطلب مني فتح موضوع أخر في قيمة ما يُدفع بردو عند رد على ما قلته تفضل .
والأمر لا يعود إلى الشجاعة فأنا هنا باسمي الذي أكتب به في كل المنتديات وأنا من بدأ النقاش وكتبت في هذا الموضوع لغرض معين بعيداً عن الحوار الديني فأنا أتجنبه منذ فترة في المنتديات الاسلامية وغير الاسلامية لأن القيمة والفائدة من الحوار مفقودة عند الجميع إلا القليل 

لذلك أنا عارف إني بكتب في موضوع موجود في منتدى عام يعني دردشة ولو حضرتك مصمم على حوار متخصصين ممكن موضوع ثنائي وخد راحتك معي بس هيكون عندي شروط أدبية نتوافق عليها أنا وأنت والشروط العلمية مش هنختلف عليها كتير ..





ومن قال اني سأتكلم بأخلاقي ؟ انا سأتكلم بأخلاق دين من اتحاور معه ، فقط.

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا تتصور يا أستاذ مولكا أن أي شيء يمكنك أن تُفتي فيه وتؤلف قيم جديدة الأخلاق والذوق شيء لا يتجزأ لأن كل إناء بما فيه ينضح فهب أن عندي خطأ كيف تسمح لك نفسك أن تتبنى هذا الخطأ وتكلمني به فأين مبدأك أنت ورسالتك أنت لاسيما أن في دينك أيضاً ما أستطيع أن أخاطبك به ويسوئك لكن أنا أفضل أن أقول للناس حسناً  .
وفي حالة أنني أتعامل معكم بأدب واحترام فأدبياً يجب أن تبادلني الأسلوب بغض النظر عن ديني وهويتي وشكلي .





لا ، الكلام دا لما نكون قاعدين بندردش على كوفي شوب ( بتاعة الكفار   ) ، لكن لما نكون في منتدى وتكون انت يا مسلم بتقول ان دا في كتابي ، يبقى  مش هاقبله وهاكشف مستوى اللي قدامي ومدى علمه وتدليسه لو دلس.

أنقر للتوسيع...



كما سبق وأشرت  أن هذا موضوع عام ونتكلم في واقع وأحداث تجري في مصر وكنت أخاطب فيه بني وطني وبدردش معهم في كيفية التوافق بيننا لو أردت أن أخوض حرب الألفاظ والأدلة فأنا أعرف مكانها أيضاً .
لو ترى في كلامي تدليس بينه كما شئت أنا لا أمنعك 





لست مشرفاً...


أنقر للتوسيع...



وأنا لم أنزل بمستوايا الأخلاقي  فلا استحق الطرد وإن فلعت فأبلغ الادارة عني وهم لن يترددوا في طردي 
بل أحترم من أناقشه وإذا شعرت بإهانة من بعض الزملاء أمر عليها مرور الكرام لن أرد الإساءة .





بل هناك ، انت نست ان الباديء أظلم ؟
استطيع ان اوجه لك كل ما اريد من داخل الكتب الإسلامية فقط !

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يا أستاذي ليس هناك مبرر مدامت أحفظ أدبي معك فلا حق لك في أن تدنى بإسلوبك كيف تقبل على أخلاقك هذا الكلام ؟!
أما ما في كتبي فأنا أيضاً أستطيع أن أوجه لك ما اريد من داخل كتبك لكن ما الداعي .
وبعدين المفروض الواحد يبرأ بنفسه أن يكون إمعة إن أحسن الناس أحسن وإن أساء الناس أساء .





سيبك من الآخرة ، احضر لي النص الذي يقول هذا من فضلك..
لا علاقة للجزء الثاني من الإجابة بسؤالي ، واما عن النظر للإجابة السابقة ،  بأيضا دعك من الآخرة ، وأحضر لي النص الذي يقول ان اموال المسلم تتساوى مع  اموال غير المسلم في الهدف والسبب الذي تحصل لأجله ..

أنقر للتوسيع...



راجع أبواب الزكاة  لتعرف حكم مانع الزكاة وإجاباتي السابقة لتعرف معنى الصغار 
والفرق كما قلت لحضرتك في السابق انا أبذل خضوعا مع الحب والعبادة فهو حق الدين وتعود فائدة أموالي على الدولة فهذا حق الدولة أما غير المسلم فيبذل ويخضع وهو كاره وأمواله تعود فائدتها للدولة .





عايزين نعرف اية النظام المحترم اللي في الدنيا الذي :

                                                                           يأخذ أموالاً نتيجة عدم الإيمان بالدين وعصمة الدم وفي حالة الصغار ولفئة فقط !
 تفضل...


أنقر للتوسيع...



حتى لا نكرر الكلام كل اقتباس :
عندك إشكالية في الصغار : الصغار الخضوع لحكم الشريعة وهو يشمل المسلم وغيره مع فرق البذل بحب والبذل بكره .
وفي البذل لعصمة الدم : هذا عام ومعاملة الكيان غير معاملة الأفراد وهذا أيضاً يشمل المسلم وغيره
وفي البذل لعدم الإيمان : في الحالتين عليك واجبات تجاه الدولة سواء كنت مؤمن أو غير مؤمن .

هناك نقطتين لو تفهمتهما سيزول الإشكال :
1- أبسط شيء يُسقط مزاعمك أن الدولة لا تأخذ الجزية من النساء والأولاد والشيوخ كما أنها لا تأخذها من الشباب والرجال إن لم يكن لديهم مصدر رزق بل سيكون على الدولة أن توفر لهم مصدر الرزق والمعيشة الطيبة فيكون حق الموان قبل حق الدولة .

2- وفرق يا عزيزي دائماً بين المُاقتلين والدول المُعادية وبين المواطنين الذين يعيشون تحت حكم إسلامي .

فإن كان هناك توافق يُعقد عقد الذمة وهو الميثاق والضمان الذي يحفظ لغير المسلمين حقوقهم ويمنعهم من أي اعتداء كما يقول القرافي: "إن عقد الذمة يوجب لهم        حقوقاً علينا لأنهم في جوارنا وفي خفارتنا (حمايتنا) وذمتنا وذمة الله تعالى،        وذمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودين الإسلام، فمن اعتدى عليهم ولو بكلمة        سوء أو غيبة، فقد ضيع ذمة الله وذمة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذمة دين        الإسلام".





صوص عزيزي ، لا داعي لتنحية القرآن ..

أنقر للتوسيع...



راجع أحكام تارك الزكاة






لا ، مش مفهوم ، لان الجزية مش قانون  وبالتالي فانت ادخلت ما هو خارج القانون الى داخله وبالتالي فهذا ليس قانون وبالتالي ليس عند العالم كله 

أنقر للتوسيع...



يا عزيزي طالما الدولة تُحكم بتشريع إسلامي فهو في حقك قانون الدولة وتطبيقه في حق الحاكم قانون وعبادة .





لن تفعل لأننا نتكلم من القرآن ، ولا يوجد توافق ، بل يوجد تلبيس للحق وهذا لن يحدث 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يوجد أي تلبيس وأنا ملتزم بما جاء في القرآن والسنة الصحيحة أيضاً وأقوال العلماء المحققين أما التلبيس فهو عند حضرتك لأنك تتكلم بما تعرفه وتفهمه وهذا حقك لا أمنعك منه وفي نفس الوقت هناك من يتفهم هذه الأمور ويسعى للتوافق ويتمنى أن يعيش بسلام ولا يرضى أن تمزق الدولة ويعرف من سيكون الخاسر الأول إذا حدث ذلك لا قدر الله .





على رأي اغاني االزنادقة : قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان !

أنقر للتوسيع...



لعله يرجع فلنستعد 





ا  يوجد تشنجات او عصبيات مطلقا ولكن يبدو انك تشعر بها نتيجة الحوار بالادلة  من طرفنا ، ولكن لو تريد ان تريح اعصابك منهما فلا تتكلم بعدم حق كما تفعل ،  مصلحة البلد ليست في الجزية ، وبالتالي فهو تلبيس منك ، واما عن ما يؤخذ  من المسلم فلا علاقة له بما يؤخذ من المسيحي بأي صورة !

أنقر للتوسيع...



وتنقلوه ليس أدلة بل هو تلقيط ما يسمى عندكم بالأدلة وأنا كلامي كله مرده إلى الأدلة الصحيحة الثابتة وهذا أمر لا يضرني فأنا مستعد له في مكانه الصحيح ومصلحة البلد أنا لم أحصرها في الجزية إنما أتسائل مع زملائي أنه لو حدث وتوافقنا على أن تتبنى الدولة جمع الزكاة من المسلمين والضريبة من غيرهم إن كان لفظ الجزية يضركم فما المانع ؟؟


*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*


Dona Nabil قال:





المشكله هنا مبقتش ف التسميه 
ضريبه ولا جزيه والا بقى ما تسيبوا الامور كما هى عليه 
الجزيه من المنظور الاسلامى ليها معنى مختلف كما وضح الاخوه
وبالمعنى ده انا اراها مهينه جداااا وغير مقبوله للمسيحى 


أنقر للتوسيع...



الأستاذة الكريمة

الأمور ما ينفعش تستمر على الوضع الحالي لأن المسلمين هيكون عليهم ضريبة تانية وهي الزكاة وهي على اموالهم وما شيتهم وزروعهم وتجارتهم وغيرها وستتبنى الدولة جمع ذلك ليس كما يحدث الأن تجمع جمع عشوائي وتصرف في غير مصارفها التي لا يعود نفعها على الدولة وأحد علماء الإقتصاد بالأزهر قدر أن الدولة لو التزمت بجمع الزكاة سيعود بالنفع على مصر دخل بقيمة تصل إلى 40 مليار على الأقل سنوياً .

فجمع الزكاة فرض على الكل مسلم وفرض على كل حاكم جمعه وإذا تم التوافق " من أجل المساواة " أن يدفع غير المسلم كما يدفع المسلم " مثل نصارى تغلب فيجوز للحاكم التصالح عليه " مثل عمر بن الخطاب "

فما رأي حضرتك ؟؟

وكما قلت للاستاذ مولكا هذا الصلح لم يتكرر لأن تقنين الجزية أهون بكثير من الزكاة .





وحضرتك مجاوبتنيش
ف حالة الامتناع عن الدفع هل ستطبق عقوبة الجلد علينا ؟؟
واسمحلى يعنى مصطلح تُقاتلهم الدولة دى جديده علينا 
يا ريت توضحلنا كيف سيتم قتالنا ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...



حضرتك أنا جاوبت وقلت أن هناك فرق بين الفرد والكيان كله فلو اتمنع الفرد مع القدرة يُحدد المُشرع " البرلمان " أو الحاكم أي عقوبة طالما أنه لا يوجد نص شرعي يحدد العقوبة .
وإن كان الكيان كله أعلان عصيان عام وامتنع عن أداء حق الدولة عليه فعلى الحاكم أو البرلمان تقنين الأمر والتعامل معهم ووئد فتنتهم بأي طريقة حتى لو كانت القتال كما فعل أبو بكر مع مانعي الزكاة .

وأظن مش من مصلحة حد التمرد والخروج على النظام العام الذي هو ليس فيه أي ظلم ولا جور فتمردهم ينتج عنه تمزيق البلد وعلى الحاكم أن يتعامل مع ذلك بحزم .

ولو كان الأمر كما يحاول الزملاء تصويره بأبشع الصور لما عُفي من أداء الجزية شيخ أو امرأة أو شاب غير مقتدر لأن علة عدم الإيمان موجودة ومع ذلك لا يحل أن يأخذ منه الحاكم فوق طاقته ولا يحل إيذاءه باللسان أو أو اليد فضلاً عن سفك دمه كما نقلت عن القرافي سابقاً .
بل إن الدولة متكفلة بهؤلاء لا يترك أمرهم للكنيسة مثلاً أو أغنياءهم لأنهم مواطنين ولهم حقوق على الدولة كما للدولة واجبات وحق المواطن مقدم على حق الدولة .

أما الصغار الذي لا يحقق الزملاء معناه الصحيح فهو :
**كما قال الشافعي " يُعْطوا لْجِزْيَة عَن يَد وهم صاغرون، بِأَن يجْرِي عَلَيْهِم حكم الْإِسْلَام ". وانظر كتاب الأم *

*وقال ابن حزم في المحلى :*
*" وَقَالَ تَعَالَى حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ، عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ وَالصَّغَارُ هُوَ جَرْيُ أَحْكَامِنَا عَلَيْهِمْ،  "*

*وقال ابن عبد البر كما في التمهيد والاستذكار :*
*"  وقال في كتاب الجزية لا خيار للامام ولا للحاكم اذا جاءه في حد الله عز و  جل وعليه ان يقيمه عليهم في قول الله عز و جل ( حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم  صاغرون ) التوبة 29 والصغار ان يجري عليهم حكم الاسلام وهذا القول اختاره المزني "*


*قال ابن القيم في أحكام أهل الذمة :*
*" واختلف الناس في تفسير الصغار الذي يكونون عليه وقت أداء الجزية فقال عكرمة أن يدفعها وهو قائم ويكون الآخذ جالسا .*
*وقالت طائفة أن يأتي بها بنفسه ماشيا لا راكبا ويطال وقوفه عند إتيانه بها ويجر إلى الموضع الذي تؤخذ منه بالعنف ثم تجر يده ويمتهن .*
*وهذا كله مما لا دليل عليه ولا هو مقتض الآية ولا نقل عن رسول الله ولا عن الصحابة أنهم فعلوا ذلك والصواب في الآية أن الصغار هو التزامهم لجريان أحكام الملة عليهم وإعطاء الجزية فإن التزام ذلك هو الصغار "*
*
وكما قلت للأستاذ مولكا الإلتزم بأحكام الاسلام فرض على المسلم وغيره وكل يؤدي ما عليه والفرق أن المسلم يؤديه عبادة وتقرباً وغيره يؤديه وهو كاره *


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*أحب أكرر يا أساتذة يا كرام 

أنا أناقش معكم بشكل عام أمر واقع أو قد يقع إذا حكم اللإسلاميون مصر بعد سلوكهم الطريق السلمي الديمقراطي واختارهم الشعب وأرادوا أن يطبقوا الشريعة على المسلم وغير المسلم فهل ستعلنون الحرب أم كيف سنتعايش معاً وكيف يمكن نتوافق على الأشياء التي لا تقبلونها لاسيما أن حكم الشريعة فمصلحة الكنيسة كما صرح بعض القساوسة والشريعة تُتيح أن لليهود والنصارى أن يتحاكموا في أحوالهم الشخصية إلى شريعتهم يعني مشكلة مثل مشكلة الزواج المدني اللي حصلت من فترة مع بعضكم ولازالت قائمة ستكون محلولة في التشريع الإسلامي وأنا رأيت بعيني أحد الشباب المسيحي على الفيسبوك ينقل عن قس في كنيسته " أنه يتمنى أن يحكم الاسلاميين بالشريعة لأنهم هيحكموا في أحوالهم الشخصية بأحكام الكنيسة ومش هيكون في زواج مدني " هكذا قال ..

فهل ممكن أن نتفاهم حول هذا ؟؟؟

هذا هو غرض مشاركتي أما من أراد تفصيل ونقاش علمي **لإزالت أي شبهة عنده **فأنا ما عنديش مانع .
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> تتعجبين يادونا !
> أقولها لك صراحة واضحة
> بس افهمى كلامى بدون تسرع وحساسية
> إن شريعة تستبقيكم وتستحييكم  مقابل نقود زهيدة وأنتم على ماأنتم عليه
> ...



*الحقيقه يا ياسر انا ف حالة صدمه من كلامك
الا ترى ف ردك لهجة استعلاء اسلامى ولو انها مناسبه للمرحله  !!
الامر بدون حساسيه او تسرع منى هو شىء غير مقبول بالمره
إن شريعة تستبقيكم وتستحييكم  مقابل نقود زهيدة 
وكأنها مشكله ماليه!!
ليست شريعتكم يا اخى هى التى تستبقينا وتستحيينا بل هو حقنا ف التواجد ع ارضنا وممتلكاتنا وورث اجدادنا وطننا الذى لم ولن نعرف غيره ولم ولن نتركه لقمه سائغه لمن يسعون به للفناء
هذه الشريعه تخصكم وحدكم طبقوها ع انفسكم فهذا حقكم 
أما نحن لن يرضينا الا ان يطبق علينا حكم كتابنا فلن نعيش بما لم يأتى به ولن نعيش الا ف دوله مدنيه حضاريه تسير مرفوعة الرأس وسط باقى دول العالم
لا ارى اى هدف من العوده للوراء بالحديث عن هذه الشريعه الا كونكم تريدون اثبات ان احكامها تساير كل العصور وسامحنى اخى هذه ليست هى الحقيقه *
*واعلم اخى انه ليس من العدل ان تضطر الاقليه العدديه الرضوخ للاكثريه لانه ف النهايه هناك شراكة ليست لها علاقة بالعدد*


----------



## apostle.paul (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> *أحب أكرر يا أساتذة يا كرام
> 
> أنا أناقش معكم بشكل عام أمر واقع أو قد يقع إذا حكم اللإسلاميون مصر بعد  سلوكهم الطريق السلمي الديمقراطي واختارهم الشعب وأرادوا أن يطبقوا الشريعة  على المسلم وغير المسلم فهل ستعلنون الحرب أم كيف سنتعايش معاً وكيف يمكن  نتوافق على الأشياء التي لا تقبلونها لاسيما أن حكم الشريعة فمصلحة الكنيسة  كما صرح بعض القساوسة والشريعة تُتيح أن لليهود والنصارى أن يتحاكموا في  أحوالهم الشخصية إلى شريعتهم يعني مشكلة مثل مشكلة الزواج المدني اللي حصلت  من فترة مع بعضكم ولازالت قائمة ستكون محلولة في التشريع الإسلامي وأنا  رأيت بعيني أحد الشباب المسيحي على الفيسبوك ينقل عن قس في كنيسته " أنه  يتمنى أن يحكم الاسلاميين بالشريعة لأنهم هيحكموا في أحوالهم الشخصية  بأحكام الكنيسة ومش هيكون في زواج مدني " هكذا قال ..*


*لا احوال شخصية ولا غيره
ولا هيقبل مسيحى ان يطبق عليه شريعة معفنة عدوانية استقصاءية
كيف يرضى مسيحى ان يطبق عليه شريعة تخليه يدفع فلوس صاغر علشان مش مؤمن بمحمد انه رسول من عند رابونا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه علاقتها بنظام دولة مؤسسى
الكلام دا تروح تتطبقه وسط خيام البدو ونظام الاتاوات بين القبائل
كيف يرضى المسيحى ان يتعامل مع النساء من وراء ستار؟ويتعامل مع البنات كانهم مخلوقات غريبة عنه لا يصح ان يتكلم معها لانها عورة وعيب؟

كيف يقبل المسيحى ان يقال عن اخته او زوجته او امه انها فاجرة وسافرة لانها غير محجبة وغير ملتزمة بالملبس الشرعى بتاع زوانى جزيرة العرب
كيف سيقبل المسيحى ان يقال عنه اهل ذمة وقاعد فى حمايتكم ولو عمل اى حاجة تنقض العهد عليه القتال

كيف سيقبل المسيحى اقوال السلفيين الارهابيين الذين قالوا بانه لا كنيسة فى الاسلام ويجب هدم اى كنيسة مستحدثة فى ارض المسلمين وان اصابها سوء لا ترمم

وكيف سيقبل ان تقطع الايادى ويصلبوا ويرجموا ويطبق عليه حدود بدوية ومتخلفة 

وكيف سيقبل المسيحى ان تعتبروه عينى عينك كافر لانه لا يؤمن بما تؤمن بيه 
وكيف سيقبل المسيحى ان يجرد من كل الوظائف القيادية بالرغم من كفاءته لمجرد انه نصرانى كافر 
وكيف سيقبل ان يرى تطبيق هيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر فى الشوارع  


مصلحة الكنيسة انها هتمشى فى الزواج حسب امر فاديها القدوس
لكل رجل امراءته لا ينفصل عنها الا بالزنى
مش حسب شريعة زانى جعل لكل رجل 4 وما ملكت يمينه ويطلقها ويتجوز زى مهو عايز

فهذة شريعة الزناة
وكل دولة محترمة بتحرم ان يجمع الرجل اكثر من زوجة 
لانه بيعتبروه زنا ودعارة وعهارة
وبالرغم من كدا ملناش دعوة
تتجوز 4 تتجوز 5 تتجوز 100 وماملكت يمينك انت حر تولع
بس متجبرناش نطبق شريعة شهوانية وحيوانية زى دى علينا 

لن يقبل مسيحى تطبيق هذة الشريعة المنتنة والمعفنة والبدوية والمتخلفة على ارض مصر
ولن يقبلها مسلم معتدل مستنير
يقبلها امثالك من اللى وضعوا عقولكم تحت جزمهم ومشى  ورا احكام وشرائع بدوية ومتخلفة
هترجع مصر مش لسنين ورا لا لقرون لعصور التخلف والظلام 


متنساش ان فى مجتمع دولى يراقب وفى محاكم دولية هتجرجروا فيها 
هنا مش السعودية ولا ايران
هنا فى مسيحين وليبراليين ويساريين وشيوعيين
مش هى بلد الىل جابتكم 
احنا مش عايشين ايام الماسوف على شبابه رسولك اللى كان يقهر الناس ومفيش مراقبة عليه 
اى قهر سيمارس على اى شخص داخل مصر مش هنتهاون اننا نطالب بحقنا امام العالم كله
وانا اتمنى ان توصلوا للحكم لكى يعرف المصريين المسيح
ويعرفوا ديانة قريش البدوية اللى ضيعوا فيها سنين عمرهم ورا شوية تخاريف واحكام بدوية لا يقبل بيها انسان عاقل 
*


----------



## grges monir (4 ديسمبر 2011)

[QUOTE*وأرادوا أن يطبقوا الشريعة على المسلم وغير المسلم *][/QUOTE]
تطبق شريعتك  على نفسك وعلى من يؤمن بها ماشى
لكن تطبق سريعتك التى لااقتنع  بها انا اصلا ولااؤمن بها فى شىء ازاى بقى
انا اطبق القانون المدنى الذى يساوى الكل تحت طائلتة دون النظر الى دينة ولونة وجنسة
هذة السخافات والافكار المتخلفة تطبقها على من يؤمن واقنع بها غير ذلك ليس لك فى الامر شىء


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> تتعجبين يادونا !
> أقولها لك صراحة واضحة
> بس افهمى كلامى بدون تسرع وحساسية
> إن شريعة تستبقيكم وتستحييكم  مقابل نقود زهيدة وأنتم على ماأنتم عليه
> ...



*كلامك يا أخ ياسر غير صحيح لسببين 
أولا حق الحياة كفله لهم الله عز وجل ولو شاء الله ما خلق على الأرض كافر ولو شاء ما سقاهم شربة ماء فالذي يحيهم ويرزقهم هو الله ومهمة المؤمن ليست إبادة الكافر بل دعوتهم إلى الخير .

ثانياً أن الجزية في تشريعها لو طُبقت لن يدفعها 75% من مجمل غير المسلمين بعد إعفاء المرأة والأطفال والشيوخ والرهبان والعاطل .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*



			الجزية بالنسبة لي دين وبالنسبة لك دولة وهذا بديهي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ، لانك  ساويت بينها في بداية الموضوع ( مداخلاتك ) وبين ما يتم فعله في  نظام "  الضرائب " في الدول ، وهذا يجعلك الآن تتراجع عن كلامك بمنظر لطيف  لكي  تخرج منه حفاظا على ما تبقى من ماء الوجة ( إن كان موجوداً ) ..





			المسلم بيدفع زكاة ولو امتنع يُعاقب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

واضح اني احتاج في تعاملي مع اغلب المسلمين ان اكتب ثم اشرح كلامي !
فأنا اقول لك :




المسيحي بيدفع برضو !

بس عايز اعرف برضو هل المسلم بيدفع زكاة لانه مش مسلم ولأنه لو مادفعاش    هايتقتل ؟ او يبقى مسلم ؟ وهل الزكاة المسلم بيدفعها وهو صاغر ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

فأنا بسألك في وقت " الدفع " وانت بترد على فرض " انه لم يدفع " ، وهذا ما لم تفهمه في كلامي إلى الآن ، هل المسلم يدفع الذكاة وهو صاغر ؟؟




			وتؤخذ منه قصراً لو  عنده أموال مثلاً أيُحجر عليها حتى يؤديها هذا  على الفرد أما على الجماعة  فإن اتمنعت فئة أو كيان كامل وأعلان عصيانهم  يُقاتلون عليها كما فعل أبو  بكر رضي الله عنه لأن من حق الدولة وئد  العصيان بأي طريقة حتى لا ينفرط  عقدها .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قلت لك اعطينا القرآن  ومازالت انت تعتبر كلامك قرآن وتكتب بدل من كلام ربك ، فهل هو ربك ام انت  ربه لتكتب بدلا عنه ؟




			كذلك الجزية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تقل كذلك الجزية في اي مساواة لأنها كذب ..




			إذا امتنع فرض مع القدرة يُعاقب وليس هناك نص محدد للعقوبة ولم يقل  أحد أن عقابه سفك دمه قال القرطبي :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا تقل قال القرطبي وقال بشر ،  تعالي لي بقول إله القرطبي فهو كلامه معجز ،،،

المسيحي لو امتنع عن الجزية ماذا يفعل به قرآنياً ؟

يقول الله في القرآن ( طبعا الله الإسلامي ) :

قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ  اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ (29)


تقاتلونا حتى نعطي الجزية ، طيب تقاتلونا ليه ؟ نسأل الله ، يرد علينا ويقول : لأنهم   لَا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا  يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا  حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ  الْحَقِّ






			الظاهر إن الإشكالية  كلها في معنى الصغار والصغار عند المحققين من أهل  العلم هو الخضوع لأحكام  الشريعة فالمسلم بهذا المعنى يؤدي ما فُرض عليه وهو  صاغر أيضاً لكن الفرق  بين المسلم وغيره هنا أنا المسلم يؤديه بحب وبتعبد  وغير المسلم يؤديه وهو  كاره مضطر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس هذا هو السبب الوحيد وكلامك خاطيء ، ولم توضح لنا ما الذي يجعل المسيحي يكره هذا إن كان يدفع الضرائب وهو فرح ؟





 العلاقة موجودة يا أستاذ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

قلت : لا توجد ، وطالما قلت ، فما قلته حق ..





 النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لما بعث معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه إلى اليمن أمره  " أن يأخذ صدقة البقر من  كل ثلاثين تبيعا أو تبيعة ، ومن كل أربعين مسنة ،  وأن يأخذ الجزية من كل  حالم دينارا"

أنقر للتوسيع...

نشرح كلامي حتى لا نرى مثل هذه الردود ومستوياتها مرة اخرى ، اتكلم عن الجزية من الذين أوتوا الكتاب !! وليس عن اليمن !

ناقص تجيب لي معناها اللغوي 





 وهذا واضح وجلي أن حق الدولة  في المال يؤخذ من المسلم كما يؤخذ من غيره  وجاء التشريع بأخذ الجزية من  غير المسلم من ماله فقط مع القدرة وأخذ الزكاة  من المسلم من ماله أو زرعه  أو ماشيته أو ذهبه ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

السؤال هو ببساطة : لماذا ؟

طبعا قرآنياً..





 وهي في حق المسلم خضوعاً تديناً وعبادة وفي حق غيره خضوعاً لتشريع الدولة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ، بل لانه يرفض دينك ويدفع ثمنه دنانير 





 أنا لا أعدل على إلهي ولكن لعلك لا تعلم أنه يمكن التصالح مع غير المسلمين على شيء آخر غير الجزية إن أنفوا الجزية كما تفعلون ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

يمكن كسر أمر الله بأخذ الجزية ؟ وامصيبتاه !





 " رامهم على الجزية فقالوا : نحن عرب  ولا نؤدي ما تؤدي العجم  ولكن خذ منا كما يأخذ بعضكم من بعض يعنون الصدقة فقال  عمر  رضي   الله تعالى عنه : لا . هذا فرض على المسلمين فقالوا فزد ما شئت بهذا  الاسم  لا باسم الجزية ففعل فتراضى هو وهم على أن ضعف عليهم الصدقة "

أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : لا تأتي لي بكلام اي بشر ، لكي لا ندخل في اثبات الرواية وخلافه 
ثانيا : هو هنا أيضا خالف إلهه 
ثالثا : مازالت المشكلة في الفعل وليست فقط في الإسم 
رابعاً : لم تخبرنا الرواية انه قال بإسم أخر غير الجزية ! 





 والصدقة المفروضة على المسلمين تعني الزكاة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

واين قالها هو ؟





 جاوبت عن هذا سابقاً الإشكالية عندك في الصغار وبينت لك معناه ولو شئت زيادة أزيدك

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم تجب عن اي نقطة في الإقتباس المذكور !





 حضرتك مطلع وفاهم ويمكنك الرجوع لحكم تارك الزكا في الإسلام ببساطة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

حكم ؟ انا طلبت منك طلب حرفي واضح لكي نساوي :






إحضر لي نص يقول " قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بعيسى انه الله من المسلمين حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون " ..

تفضل..

أنقر للتوسيع...





			الموضوع  هنا دردشة عامة وليست مناظرة أو حوار ديني أنا أتكلم عن وضع قد  يكون  واقعاً كيف سنتعامل سوياً نبحث عن حلول أم ندخل في فتنة تأكل الأخضر   واليابس ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لن توجد فتنة وإن وجدت فمنكم وليس منا ، ولسنا في دردشة  هنا ، بل في حوار ، ولسنا في مناظرة فلو كانت لأنهتها تماما من البداية .





 مين الأستاذ شمس ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

تعرف لما تنتظر ..





 لو تقصد الأستاذ أبسلوت فأنا  أخرته أنني لن أرد عليه حتى يرتقي بأسلوبه  فمشاركاته لا أراها عندما  يتكرر الكلام معك أو مع الأستاذة دونا برد عليه  إن شاء الله ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

ترد عليه ؟ وهل قال لترد عليه ؟





لا بالتوافق مش بطريقة كل واحد يعمل اللي عجبه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الم تقل :





          وهذا تشريع وقانون دولة طالما هو السائد فيجب أن يحترم طالما ليس فيه ظلم أو جور          

أنقر للتوسيع...

فلماذا تناقض نفسك وتنفي كلمة " طالما " التي تعني عند انتفاء ما بعدها ينتفي ما قبلها ؟

واضح انك لا تختار الفاظك بعناية .





لا بالتوافق مش بطريقة كل واحد يعمل اللي عجبه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وإن لم يوجد توافق على الإسم ولا الغاية ولا الوسيلة ؟





وهذا أمر يُفرض على المسلمين ألا يفرضوا فروضاً فيها ظلم أو جور لأن الله عز وجل لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها .

أنقر للتوسيع...

ومن يحدد هذا الظلم والجور ؟ المسلم ؟





استاذ مولكا الموضوع مش محتاج مواضيع أنا أوردت لك نص يلزمك بدفع الجزية لمن له الجزية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

كذبت  ، النص يتكلم عن أمر ليس له علاقة بالجزية الإسلامية ، ولهذا قلت لك افتح  الموضوع في القسم المسيحي حسب القانون لكي نرى هل انت على حق ام لا  ، فما  الضير في ذلك ؟

لن تتكلف كثيرا ، فما ستكتبه هنا ستكتبه هناك !





عندك رد تفضل به وممكن حضرتك تفتح الموضوع بنفسك وترد على كلامي وإذا كان عندي تعقيب  سوف أضع لك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع لدي رد ولكن على شيء مطروح في القسم ، لماذا لا تفتح موضوع !

انا رددت على استشهادك هنا بشكل عام ،، 
في المعنى والحالة والمساواة ...إلخ





 ثم تطلب مني فتح موضوع أخر في قيمة ما يُدفع بردو عند رد على ما قلته تفضل .

أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة ، ما دا كله امر مسيحي ولا يسمح هنا بالنقاش فيه ، فهل تتكلم هنا وتعجز عن الكلام هناك ؟






والأمر لا يعود إلى الشجاعة فأنا هنا باسمي الذي أكتب به في كل المنتديات 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا  اقصد انك تخشى الكلام لأن هذا اسمك ! فأنت في كل الحالات اسم مستعار وحتى  لو بإسمك الحقيقي فلا قيمة له في الحوار عند الإسلام ، فأنا لا اقصد هذا ،  ولكن هناك سأخذ راحتي في القسم ونرى الأدلة لكن هنا انا لا يمكنني مخالفة  القوانين !





وأنا من بدأ النقاش  وكتبت في  هذا الموضوع لغرض معين بعيداً عن الحوار الديني فأنا أتجنبه منذ  فترة في  المنتديات الاسلامية وغير الاسلامية لأن القيمة والفائدة من الحوار  مفقودة  عند الجميع إلا القليل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

إذن ،  فنرد عليك بحجم ما قلته تماما ، النص لا علاقة له بالجزية الإسلامية ولا  بالطريقة ولا بالصفة ولا التراضي ولا الكم الذي يدفعه المسيحي ولا شيء إلا  اللفظ في ترجمة الفانديك 


هذا رد على ما قلته  ، وإن احببت الحوار - في حالة انك تثق في ادلتك - فالقسم مفتوح ..





لذلك أنا عارف إني بكتب  في  موضوع موجود في منتدى عام يعني دردشة ولو حضرتك مصمم على حوار متخصصين   ممكن موضوع ثنائي وخد راحتك معي بس هيكون عندي شروط أدبية نتوافق عليها أنا   وأنت والشروط العلمية مش هنختلف عليها كتير ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

وما فائدة الحوار الثنائي ؟ أموضوع كهذا يحتاج لحوار ثنائي ؟

لا يحتاج الموضوع لحوار ثنائي كما انك لم تتكلم في موضوع ثنائي لنكمل فيه ،  فانت تكلمت في أمر مسيحي في منتى عام وهذا يحتاج منك اول درجات الإنضباط  في الحوار بنظام في الأقسام المخصصة لذلك ، ثم بعد ذلك يكون حوارا ثنائيا  او لا ، فهذا بعد الحوار أصلا ،





لا تتصور يا أستاذ مولكا أن أي شيء يمكنك أن تُفتي فيه وتؤلف قيم جديدة الأخلاق والذوق شيء لا يتجزأ لأن كل إناء بما فيه ينضح

أنقر للتوسيع...

لن افتي ولن اتصور ولن أؤلف قيم جديدة ولن اتكلم بما فيّ ..


سأتكلم باخلاق الإسلام !





 فهب أن عندي خطأ كيف تسمح لك نفسك أن تتبنى هذا الخطأ وتكلمني به

أنقر للتوسيع...

لن اكلمك بخطأك ، رجاء اعد قراءة كلامي مرة اخرى كي تعرف عن ماذا اتكلم ، سأكلمك بدينك ...





فأين مبدأك أنت ورسالتك أنت لاسيما أن في دينك أيضاً ما أستطيع أن أخاطبك به ويسوئك لكن أنا أفضل أن أقول للناس حسناً  .

أنقر للتوسيع...

ممتاز ، فليكن ، فندخل فيه ونتحاور ..






 وفي حالة أنني أتعامل معكم بأدب واحترام فأدبياً يجب أن تبادلني الأسلوب بغض النظر عن ديني وهويتي وشكلي .

أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ  ، انا لا اتعامل معك على اساس دينك او اساس اخلاقك او حتى على اساس اخلاقي  انا ، انا اتعامل معك باخلاق أرقى ، في اي حالة لك ولدينك ووو إلخ ، لكن  يمكنني ان اعاملك بدينك وليس بأخلاق أعلى !




			كما سبق وأشرت  أن هذا  موضوع عام ونتكلم في واقع وأحداث تجري في  مصر وكنت أخاطب فيه بني وطني  وبدردش معهم في كيفية التوافق بيننا لو أردت  أن أخوض حرب الألفاظ والأدلة  فأنا أعرف مكانها أيضاً .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ، انت  لم تتكلم ف موضوع عام ، بل في نص مقدس في كتابي وأولته بطريقة ما ، وهذه ما  طلبت منك الحوار فيها وليس ان احاورك في ظروف مصر في القسم المسيحي مثلا !  فأنا ادرك ما اقول ، ومن تكلم في الألفاظ الى الآن ؟




			لو ترى في كلامي تدليس بينه كما شئت أنا لا أمنعك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

سيحدث ولكن في مكانه فنحن أهل النظام ..




			وأنا لم أنزل بمستوايا الأخلاقي  فلا استحق الطرد وإن فلعت فأبلغ الادارة عني وهم لن يترددوا في طردي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم اقل انك فعلت !




			لا يا أستاذي ليس هناك مبرر مدامت أحفظ أدبي معك فلا حق لك في أن  تدنى بإسلوبك كيف تقبل على أخلاقك هذا الكلام ؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تقرير " تحفظ أدبك "  هذا ، انت من حكمت على نفسك به ، وليس الآخر ، فمستوى الادب والإحترام ليس  واحداً فما تظنه انت انه " ادب " يمكنني ان اراه انا انه " قلة " أدب ،  وفي كل الحالات لا يوجد تدني في اسلوب ، اقصى ما يمكنني فعله هو الكلام من  الكتب الإسلامية !




			أما ما في كتبي فأنا أيضاً أستطيع أن أوجه لك ما اريد من داخل كتبك  لكن ما الداعي .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إذن فلنستخدم ، الداعي هو استخدام كتب الآخر ..




			راجع أبواب الزكاة  لتعرف حكم مانع الزكاة وإجاباتي السابقة لتعرف معنى الصغار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *
* *سيبك من الآخرة ، احضر لي النص الذي يقول هذا من فضلك..
لا علاقة للجزء الثاني من الإجابة بسؤالي ، واما عن النظر للإجابة السابقة ،    بأيضا دعك من الآخرة ، وأحضر لي النص الذي يقول ان اموال المسلم تتساوى   مع  اموال غير المسلم في الهدف والسبب الذي تحصل لأجله ..**




			والفرق كما قلت لحضرتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هى دي المشكلة ! انك انت اللي بتقول !!

بقول لك نتكلم بكلام الله ، لماذا لا نتكلم به !؟




			عندك إشكالية في الصغار : الصغار الخضوع لحكم الشريعة وهو يشمل  المسلم وغيره مع فرق البذل بحب والبذل بكره .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مازلت انت الذي تتكلم !


كلامي واضح لانك ساويت فانا طلبت منك من ساوى :

* *
* *عايزين نعرف اية النظام المحترم اللي في الدنيا الذي :

                                                                           يأخذ أموالاً نتيجة عدم الإيمان بالدين وعصمة الدم وفي حالة الصغار ولفئة فقط !
 تفضل...**




 1- أبسط شيء يُسقط مزاعمك أن الدولة لا تأخذ  الجزية من النساء والأولاد  والشيوخ كما أنها لا تأخذها من الشباب والرجال  إن لم يكن لديهم مصدر رزق بل  سيكون على الدولة أن توفر لهم مصدر الرزق  والمعيشة الطيبة فيكون حق الموان  قبل حق الدولة .

أنقر للتوسيع...

كل هذا خارج كلامي ، فلنفترض انه ستؤخذ مني انا ففط ، وانا معي كل هذه الشروط ...





 2- وفرق يا عزيزي دائماً بين المُاقتلين والدول المُعادية وبين المواطنين الذين يعيشون تحت حكم إسلامي .

أنقر للتوسيع...

اين فرق اله الإسلام في هذا ؟




			راجع أحكام تارك الزكاة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نصوص عزيزي ، لا داعي لتنحية القرآن .. ( نصوص القرآن )





			يا عزيزي طالما الدولة تُحكم بتشريع إسلامي فهو في حقك قانون  الدولة وتطبيقه في حق الحاكم قانون وعبادة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ أيضا ، ليس قانونا  ولا لديك ولا لدينا ، لانه لا يطبق من أخر ( هذا على اعتبار انك تساويه كما  فعلت في اول مشاركاتك ) فلا يوجد هذا الأسلوب حى تسميه قانونا 


يمكنك تسميته : إتاوة كما يفهمها المصري البسيط




			لا يوجد أي تلبيس وأنا ملتزم بما جاء في القرآن والسنة الصحيحة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا نفسه كلام ، فانت لم تحضر ما يؤيد كلامك من كتاب الله !





			أما التلبيس فهو عند  حضرتك لأنك تتكلم بما تعرفه وتفهمه وهذا حقك  لا أمنعك منه وفي نفس الوقت  هناك من يتفهم هذه الأمور ويسعى للتوافق  ويتمنى أن يعيش بسلام ولا يرضى أن  تمزق الدولة ويعرف من سيكون الخاسر  الأول إذا حدث ذلك لا قدر الله .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا : لا يوجد خاسر على الإطلاق  أول وثاني...
ثانيا : لا يوجد عندي تلبيس بل قراءة للنص القرآني وعلماء مسلمين ولكن ليس  لهم مكان الآن لاننا لسنا في القسم الإسلامي ( وكما قلت لو احببت فلنفتح  موضوعا )
ثالثا : لا يوجد تمزيق لمصر فكلامنا لا يقسم مصر ، فهي بلادنا.





			لعله يرجع فلنستعد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يوجد آخرين مستعدين منذ فترة وينتظرون الفرصة 




			وتنقلوه ليس أدلة بل هو تلقيط ما يسمى عندكم بالأدلة وأنا كلامي كله  مرده إلى الأدلة الصحيحة الثابتة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فقدت اول مصرد اسلامي وتقول انك  تتكلم بالأدلة الصحيحة الثابنة ؟





			وهذا أمر لا يضرني فأنا مستعد له في مكانه الصحيح ومصلحة البلد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما هو هذا ؟




			أنا لم أحصرها في  الجزية إنما أتسائل مع زملائي أنه لو حدث  وتوافقنا على أن تتبنى الدولة جمع  الزكاة من المسلمين والضريبة من غيرهم  إن كان لفظ الجزية يضركم فما المانع  ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الزكاة ، للمسلم ، فليشاء او يرفض ، فلا علاقة لنا بها الآن ،

فليدفع المسلم ضريبة كما يفعل الىن عن عمله وووو ، ويدفع المسيحي لنفس  السبب ، لكن لا يؤخذ " شلن " واحد في غير ما سيدفعه المسلم ( الضرائب )

هذه هى المواطنة 

*


> *وكما قلت للأستاذ مولكا الإلتزم بأحكام الاسلام فرض على المسلم وغيره*


*احكام  الإسلام ليست فرض الا على المسلم فقط ، لأنه مسلم ، وكما قال لك مولكا ان  تتحاور لو لك ادلة في ذلك في الأقسام المخصصة ولم تفعل الى الآن فما  علاقتنا نحن ان كنت لا تريد الحوار في المكان الصحيح ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*
«حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صاغِرُونَ» (30) كل من انطاع لقاهر بشىء أعطاه من غير طيب نفس به وقهر له من يد فى يد فقد أعطاه عن يد ومجاز الصاغر الذليل الحقير، يقال: طعت له وهو يطاع له، وانطعت له، وأطعته، ولم يحفظ طعت له.
أبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى التيمى البصري - مجاز القرآن - جـ 1 ، صـ 256 


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IrkgUBh-Fhw[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *خطأ ، لانك  ساويت بينها في بداية الموضوع ( مداخلاتك ) وبين ما يتم فعله في  نظام "  الضرائب " في الدول ، وهذا يجعلك الآن تتراجع عن كلامك بمنظر لطيف  لكي  تخرج منه حفاظا على ما تبقى من ماء الوجة ( إن كان موجوداً ) ..
> 
> 
> واضح اني احتاج في تعاملي مع اغلب المسلمين ان اكتب ثم اشرح كلامي !
> ...


*
أستاذ مولكا لخص طلباتك في نقاط لأن المشاركة طويلة ومتشعبة ومردود على أكثرها في كلامي السابق .

وأكرر أن غرضي من المناقشة هنا ملخص في ردودي على الأستاذة دونا نابيل .

وقلت لحضرتك لو انت عاوز وأكرر انت عاوز تفتح موضوع وعاوز أدلة ونقاش علمي تفضل وأعطني الرابط وأنا سأتابعك هناك بشروط أدبية ويُفضل أن يكون ثنائي لأن بعض الزملاء لا يستطيعون السيطرة على أعصابهم ..

وما يحدث معي الأن خير دليل فأنا لا ألتمس منكم **إلا ال**إحترام فلا أجد إلا استهزاء أو سب أو استعلاء " بدون رصيد " 
**
*


> *قلت : لا توجد ، وطالما قلت ، فما قلته حق ..*



*تعليق عجيب يحتاج إلى تأمل :t9:


*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> «حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صاغِرُونَ» (30) كل من انطاع لقاهر بشىء أعطاه من غير طيب نفس به وقهر له من يد فى يد فقد أعطاه عن يد ومجاز الصاغر الذليل الحقير، يقال: طعت له وهو يطاع له، وانطعت له، وأطعته، ولم يحفظ طعت له.
> أبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى التيمى البصري - مجاز القرآن - جـ 1 ، صـ 256
> 
> ...



* وهو مش ده بشر بردو ولا تفسيره للقرآن قرآن 
**لا تتناقض مع نفسك

**معنى الصغار المتفق عليه بين أئمة الفقه تجده في مشاركتي رقم 57 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> * وهو مش ده بشر بردو ولا تفسيره للقرآن قرآن
> **لا تتناقض مع نفسك
> 
> **معنى الصغار المتفق عليه بين أئمة الفقه تجده في مشاركتي رقم 57 *



*ههههههههههههههه
التدليس فى علم التفسير من ابرع حيلكم الشيطانية ... التلون حسب لون البيئة المحيطة ... كالحرباء بالضبط ..... 
يا سيد ابو حمزة ...... ضع شريعتكم فى صفيحة قمامة ... فهى مكانها المناسب لها .... وأن كنتم تريدوها بحور دماء .... فاليكن ما تريدو*


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> *ادخل ياراجل خيمتك شيبوبة بتدور عليك*





> *بامانة انت راجل دماغك عاليه اوي كمل يا عمنا قسم و سمعني *:mus13::mus13:





> *يا مدلس*





> *أتمنى أن تتابع فبغير الصدمات لن تستيفظ من الغيبوبة .*





> طلعتو من الجحور زى الفيران
> يالا السلف تلف والرد خسارة عليهم





> *يا كابتن متسيبك من عصر الخيام دا
> ادفع اتاوة نظير انك متقلقنيش فى بلدى علشان مش مؤمن بالنبى حارسه وصاينه محمد *





> * الاسلام ميت مضيركم وخلاكم حيوانات ناطقة بلا ضمير ولا عقل *





> *هذا هو دينكم  الذي تدعون انة سمح ما هو الا دين يحاول أذلال الاخر و فرض نفسة بالقوة و  الجهل و التخلف الاعمى و هذا الاسلوب المتخلف هو دلالة و اسمحو لي ان اقول  هو أحدى دلالات الواضحة على شيطانية العقيدة الاسلامية*





> جزيه ايه و هبل ايه يا بني منك له





> طول ما معايا السيف بتاعى هشلفط اى حد يطلب جزيه





> *شريعة معفنة عدوانية استقصاءية*





> *الشرعى بتاع زوانى جزيرة العرب*





> *شريعة زانى *





> *هذة الشريعة المنتنة والمعفنة والبدوية والمتخلفة*





> *يقبلها امثالك من اللى وضعوا عقولكم تحت جزمهم ومشى  ورا احكام وشرائع بدوية ومتخلفة*





> *حفاظا على ما تبقى من ماء الوجة ( إن كان موجوداً )*





> *كذبت*





> *ضع شريعتكم فى صفيحة قمامة ... فهى مكانها المناسب لها *





> *وأن كنتم تريدوها بحور دماء .... فاليكن ما تريدو*


*
يا من يجازيني بسيّئة ٍ *** أكذا يكون جزاءُ إحساني

أشكركم على الحوار وأشكر أستاذة دونا نبيل وأعتذر لصاحب الموضوع عن إخراجه من مضمونه 

أرى الأن محبة الأعداء ومباركة اللاعنين مجرد دعوى لا محل لها في النفوس لا سيما وقد أبديت احترامي فبادلتموني إساءة . 

أستاذ مولكا إذا أردت الحوار بالشروط التي أخبرتك بها فأنا موجود وسأنتظر منك رسالة 

تحياتي لكم
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *التدليس فى علم التفسير من ابرع حيلكم الشيطانية ... التلون حسب لون البيئة المحيطة ... كالحرباء بالضبط ..... *
> *يا سيد ابو حمزة ...... ضع شريعتكم فى صفيحة قمامة ... فهى مكانها المناسب لها .... وأن كنتم تريدوها بحور دماء .... فاليكن ما تريدو*


أرأيت ياأبا حمزة 
كمثلك أتصبر فى المنتدى لعلنا نحاول أن نجعل أرضية مشتركة معهم للفهم والحوار البناء
الذى يبنى ولايهدم
ويجمع ولايفرق 
فيأبون إلا رفع الأسنة والرماح !!
صوت صارخ يريدها بحور دماء !!
يريدنا أن نلقى شريعتنا فى القمامة !!
ولم يجبره على شريعتنا أحد 
أعرفت كيف يريدون أن يشعلوا مصر الكنانة الآمنة نارا ؟ !!


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2011)

> *أشكركم على الحوار وأشكر أستاذة دونا نبيل وأعتذر لصاحب الموضوع عن إخراجه من مضمونه
> 
> أرى الأن محبة الأعداء ومباركة اللاعنين مجرد دعوى لا محل لها في النفوس لا سيما وقد أبديت احترامي فبادلتموني إساءة .
> *


*هو حد وجهلك اهانة ليك انت شخصيا
لسنا سبابين ولعانين كرسولك الكريم
لكننا نفضح دين الشيطان  ولا مكان للنور مع الظلمة
لما ياتى انسان سلفى زيك يقول المسيحين اة يدفعوا الجزية
والجزية ماهى الا اتاوة تاخذها من المسيحى عوضا عن رقبته لانه لا يؤمن بمحمد رسول العرب ولا بالهه
نسميها ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا لا ارفض اى مليم يفرض عليا قانونيا فى اطار قانونى وعدل بما يفرض على كل مواطن بدون تمييز

لكن لما يجيلى انسان متعصب ويفرض شريعته الارهابية عليا عنوة وتقولى هتتدفع الاتاوة علشان اسيبك يا كافر تعيش فى بلدى

لا هنا تقف منه له له له

اجدادنا مكنش ليهم فرصة يعبروا عن رايهم بحرية فى ظل خلافة اسلامية ارهابية قهرت الاراء
اليوم هتتفضح امام المجتمع الدولى ومفيش مكان للقهر

قال جزية قال 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2011)

> فيأبون إلا رفع الأسنة والرماح !!
> صوت صارخ يريدها بحور دماء !!
> يريدنا أن نلقى شريعتنا فى القمامة !!
> ولم يجبره على شريعتنا أحد
> أعرفت كيف يريدون أن يشعلوا مصر الكنانة الآمنة نارا ؟ !!


*لو فى رماح بتترفع يا اخ عنترة
مكنش خلينا امثالك يعيشوا وسطنا
وكنا عملنا زى الاندلس وطردنا المستعمر الاسلامى من بلد الكنانة من قرون
الىل خلى امثالك يعيشوا وسطنا الان هو اننا منعرفش للسيف طريق واجدادنا كانوا غلابة وعاشوا وسط القهر وحافظوا على ايمانهم وكان بيرموا الدنانير يا لصوص تحت رجليهم تحلسوها علشان يحافظوا على ايمانهم المسيحى 
والمثال العملى اننا تعرضنا لاقصى انواع الاضطهاد فى عصر خلافاتك الاسلامية وفى مصر الحديثة ولم يرفع قبطى واحد سيفا ضد اى شخص
فى حين ان القهر اللى شوفناه واتمارس علينا كان كفيل باشعال ثورة ضد الظلم والقهر الارهابى الاسلامى من قرون 
فانت فى بلدنا الان تتمتع بانك مسلم حر فى بلد الاقباط لاننا ناس محترمة وغير عدوانين 


شريعتك تروح تنفذها بعيد عننا
تجبرنا على قبول شريعتك الىل انا بعتبرها شريعة شيطانية 
نو مش هيحصل
افكاركم الارهابية المتخلفة لذل اهل الكتاب ودفع الجزية عوضا عن رقبتهم بالصغار والذل كما علمكم فى قرانكم الرجيم
ملوش مكان وسطنا
واكبر حجر اسود روح حك فيه*


*شريعتك تروح تتطبقها على اهلك فى بيتكوا
فى دولة مؤسسات ما سيطبق من قانون علىّ سيطبق على الجميع
قانون مدنى ودستور يحكم الجميع بنفس المقياس دون ادنى تمييز
واى تمييز سيمارس على اى مسيحى او حتى مسلم لا يقبل الفكر السلفى المتطرف الارهابى المتخلف لن يقبل من اى شخص
احنا عايشين فى سنة 2011 فوقوا شوية

احنا فى دولة بتجمع كل التيارات
مش فى بيت اهلك 
*


----------

